# Lost 10/12/05 "Everybody Hates Hugo" ***SPOILERS***



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

Com'mon, where are you guys? =)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Granted, the usual thing is to put "spoilers" in the thread title, but since it is not yet, I'll spoilerize my first comment......



Spoiler



In Hurley's "dream", when he is drinking the carton of milk, it had one of the ol' (they still do, right?) "Missing Child" things on the back. I'm watching live in my hotel, so it is hard to confirm, but it looked like they put Walt on the carton......Cool!


----------



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

Yikes, I knew I forgot something. Where's an admin with God like powers to change it?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

jlb said:


> Granted, the usual thing is to put "spoilers" in the thread title, but since it is not yet, I'll spoilerize my first comment......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went back and looked and it's possible, but I couldn't tell for sure, even in HD...


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Well, I guess we now know how Jing speaks English! lol


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

An now we see the outside of the "other" hatch exit.........cool too.


----------



## desaun (Mar 17, 2004)

Call me crazy...but did Sawyer say the "F" word when Ana-Lucia (?) popped in the head with the rock???


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Don't gotta say spoiler in title, assumed spoilers if you directly specify the episode.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

RANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDY

was that lockes randy? looked like him and his name was randy


----------



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

I figured it out and fixed it. =)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok, call me stupid (or smeek), but who is Randy?


----------



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

ewww..........


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ok......

Hurley and "Randy" looking at Driveshaft CD's in the music store.....

The square "pillars" under the main level of the hatch looked like the Mars power station in Total Recall.....

Kate...shower....hot!

Libby tells Sawyer there were 23 in the back of the plane......

Hatch/bunker on the other part of the island....saw the dharma logo, but couldn't make out which symbol was in the middle......

Libby saying there _were_ 23, which we can now assume means that part of their group got sick and died. Maybe part of the experiment was to introduce something to one group but not the other(s) and see what happens similarly or differently....


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I really liked the episode. I liked seeing my consulting mantra...."It is what it is"......Sun burying the messages from the raft...very touching in not wanting to break up the mood on the island during the "feast".

You're lead to believe the episode is going to be about "hate" based on the title, but it turns out that while people hate fear of the unknown and all, change can be good.

Anyone with HD (or at least anyone from a non-hotel location....or anyone in a hotel with a Video iPod) able to tell what symbol was in the middle of the Dharma logo in the other bunker.........


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jlb said:


> Libby saying there _were_ 23, which we can now assume means that part of their group got sick and died.


...or were killed by the Others...


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

The feast reminded me of the scene in Shawshank where the guys all got to have a beer together. They knew they were in the same hell, but for a short time they felt like regular people.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I adored this episode...there were some fantastic lines!

"It IS Jesus...he wants to know what color car you want!"

"...and the baby is made of chocolate lollipops..."

I also loved Hurley singing the Driveshaft song in the record store.

-Rose


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

And virtually everyone in the country now feels guilty, because we all assumed that it was the black guy who was Bernard. Thanks a lot, JJ~


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

bisgspaceship1 is different again.

I don't know how to copy and paste the morse code.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

Have we ruled out canibalism?


----------



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...or were killed by the Others...


or eaten for dinner.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Spoiler



Should some of the web stuff be spolierized?
For you are a magnet and I am steel is what I hear on bigspaceship1

still not sure about the code


----------



## desaun (Mar 17, 2004)

Checked the symbol on the Dharma logo in the other bunker...looks like a cross.

Again...did anyone notice Sawyer say the "F" word when Ana threw the rock at his head in the hole??

I get the feeling that the Apollo candy bar holds some significance or will at some point considering Rose stuffed one in her pocket (possibly holding it for Bernard).

Looking at the title, I completely thought that Hurley was going to mistakenly blow up the food supply then everyone would definitely Hate Hugo.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

The sudden change in Charlie's behavior was lazy writing. The writers needed to parallel Hurley's life-changing lottery win with his new responsibility in the Hatch, but they didn't bother build Charlie's emotion. A transition scene would've been much less jarring for me.

I still have a pet peeve with people keeping secrets on the island. I understand Locke keeping the Hatch secret early on because that's Locke's character, but everyone should be told about the bottle. 

In all though, it was a good episode. We advanced Hurley's backstory a little, we advanced the tail-section story a little, we advanced the Hatch story a little. I'm sure there were some clue's dropped as well (and I'm off to watch the episode again ). Just the kind of multi-micro-plot-advancement that I love.


----------



## svenhummer (Nov 27, 2004)

So is Lost just one of those shows that keeps its audience by never really resolving anything, or do the writers take their sweet time with everything?


----------



## svenhummer (Nov 27, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I understand Locke keeping the Hatch secret early on because that's Locke's character, but everyone should be told about the bottle. .


What is the bottle all about?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

desaun said:


> Again...did anyone notice Sawyer say the "F" word when Ana threw the rock at his head in the hole??


I just played it back with CC and he says "son of a *****". If you listen closely, that's plausible.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

That's definitely Walt on the milk carton. Hilarious! Perfect for a Hurley dream sequence. Just his sense of humour.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

danieljanderson said:


> bisgspaceship1 is different again.
> 
> I don't know how to copy and paste the morse code.


Yeah, Alvin and the Chipmunks singing You are a Magnet.....

This thought about that site....The outline of the gasmask is red while everything else is b&w. when it was just the polar bears, there was a red dot that appeared briefly when the bears were in the middle of the screen.....

Now....didn't someone previously mention that they thought some of the plot mirrored M. Night S's The Villiage? Well, also, in his 6th Sense, he used the color red as a cue/clue, but you would never really know that until you watch the extras after the fact. Who knows........


----------



## ToddAtl (Jul 27, 2003)

Good episode as usual, it looks like we are starting to actually move towards some resolution and lifting away some of the mystery.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I wish they would do less back story and more island story


----------



## Skittles (May 25, 2002)

desaun said:


> Checked the symbol on the Dharma logo in the other bunker...looks like a cross.


Yes it was... I had to go back again and check, but sure enough, it a different Dharma logo.

I suspect this is not the same sbunker (and possibly an entirely different island altogether).. and this is another Phase of the Dharma Project.

Kind of a shaky episode. Some of the Hurley stuff was REALLY insightful, albeit poorly paced. And almost all the Charlie scenes felt wrong, with bad writing and some weak character motivation. A few chuckle moments, though.


----------



## desaun (Mar 17, 2004)

Todd said:


> I just played it back with CC and he says "son of a *****". If you listen closely, that's plausible.


Wow, it's so close though, it almost incomprehensible. Took me about 4/5 listens. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the other survivors got "lucky" by finding a bunker pretty quickly huh


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

svenhummer said:


> What is the bottle all about?


The bottle was given to the guys trying to escape the raft. Since it isn't on the raft anymore, they may assume the raft guys didn't make it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

The bottle had messages each person had for someone if they made it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Somebody, please slap Ana! (Rambina, as poor Sawyer called her.)


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Somebody, please slap Ana! (Rambina, as poor Sawyer called her.)


Rambina sounds a lot like Rimbaldi.......

JJ, please get your shows straght!


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Well I'm assuming the thing with Ana is that because they ran into the Others and/or generally had a harsher time up til now, they fell into more of a Lord of the Flies type scenario where they have a distinct hierarchy. She's tough because she "has to be".


----------



## jwjody (Dec 7, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Somebody, please slap Ana! (Rambina, as poor Sawyer called her.)


I'm hoping Kate slaps her around when the two groups meet up.

J


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

jwjody said:


> I'm hoping Kate slaps her around when the two groups meet up.
> 
> J


CAT FIGHT!


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jlb said:


> Granted, the usual thing is to put "spoilers" in the thread title, but since it is not yet, I'll spoilerize my first comment.....


Since the thread title has the episode date or number it is automatically considered to be containing spoilers for that episode. It's in the forum rules/guidelines. Putting "spoiler" in the title is redundant.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

So I'm picturing Hurley having had the:

"So if you could eat any one thing right now, what would it be?"

conversation with just about everyone on the island within the first few weeks. So I suppose he was able to pass out stuff to everyone and get most people what they wanted most. Not bad.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

As far as I am concerned--this was another great episode.

I couldn't make out who was in the duck suit, does anyone know?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

"...stay gold, Pony Boy..."

I laughed at that reference. 

I'm not sure why Hurley was so afraid of collecting his lottery winnings. His life sucked and he didn't yet know about the "Numbers". I understand wanting to ask the girl out first, but other than that, he should've been excited about his windfall. Unless there's more to his backstory that we haven't seen yet...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Chicken suit. Not duck suit. And I was just about to ask if anyone knew who it was.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

How exactly does the store owner remember who bought the winning ticket, anyway?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Chicken suit. Not duck suit. And I was just about to ask if anyone knew who it was.


Wasn't it his boss from Clucky's Chicken?


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

dswallow said:


> How exactly does the store owner remember who bought the winning ticket, anyway?


I kinda wondered that too. And they strongly implied that Hurley's friend "broke up with him" afterwards. Why?

Hurley woulda hooked him up bigtime, and they seemed tight. I know things change and blah blah blah, but it still didn't jive with me.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

They don't... that would be impossible.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> I kinda wondered that too. And they strongly implied that Hurley's friend "broke up with him" afterwards. Why?
> 
> Hurley woulda hooked him up bigtime, and they seemed tight. I know things change and blah blah blah, but it still didn't jive with me.


Can only guess that he remembered the numbers Hurley picked? Hurley's a pretty recognizable guy, not sure I'd say the same about the numbers, but maybe they don't sell a whole lot of tickets.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Hathor46 said:


> or eaten for dinner.


Glad I'm not the only one who thought that, but by the end it didn't seem to be the case.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Hurley doesn't .. stand out, to you? =P


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm not sure why Hurley was so afraid of collecting his lottery winnings. His life sucked and he didn't yet know about the "Numbers". I understand wanting to ask the girl out first, but other than that, he should've been excited about his windfall. Unless there's more to his backstory that we haven't seen yet...


Yeah perhaps he has always been afraid of change. Many people truly are.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Chicken suit. Not duck suit. And I was just about to ask if anyone knew who it was.


Don't try to "duck" my question............................sorry


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

uncdrew said:


> I kinda wondered that too. And they strongly implied that Hurley's friend "broke up with him" afterwards. Why?
> 
> Hurley woulda hooked him up bigtime, and they seemed tight. I know things change and blah blah blah, but it still didn't jive with me.


Well, here's what I got out of that .. it "started" with the friend. Even before he knew Hurley hit, he jokingly asked him for 2 dollars for the drink (at that moment, I thought we were about to see another car crash, btw). My impression was that afterward the friend kept coming back for more. Afterall, just as he said, "That's how it starts ... one jar of peanut butter for the cute blonde and her ... island baby." 

I figured Hurley saw how the friendship with the guy changed after the lottery because the guy ended up seeing Hurley more and more as a place for a loan and less and less of a friend. They were only good friends when they were both financial equals.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

dswallow said:


> How exactly does the store owner remember who bought the winning ticket, anyway?


Surveillance cameras that are time coded could be match up to the same time the computer indicates the winning ticket was sold.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Wow my weeks really do now revolve around Wednesdays..

Liked how in Hurley's dream, every time his old manager in the chicken suit blinked, we heard one of the alarm beeps.

Great preview twist.. No, you're speaking Korean.. 

I thought we should have seen a bit _more_ of the flashback.. well, then again, I wouldn't want to have missed any of the island stuff.. Ugh..

When he first said "everyone is going to hate me", for a split second I thought he meant because people were going to figure out that he knew the numbers, and that he was the reason everyone was there.. Then it clicked that he meant because he was gatekeeper of the food, and that was a particularly neat thing to mirror between flashback and reality.. The only downside is that a) Charlie's anger was too abrupt, as has been stated, and b) we didn't get to see more of what happened with his friend (it's merely all implied, and if we do see it covered someday it will probably just be as a backdrop for some more interesting story line).

Loved seeing Jack/Sayid _under_ the hatch, and liked Sayid's comment about the only time he heard of concrete poured like that was in Chernobyl..

"You owe the company for an 8-piece dark meat combo."

Totally wanted to see Sawyer clock Anna with that rock..

When Locke told Hurley that he'd worked at a whole bunch of places that he didn't want to, I thought "yeah, probably including HIS box factory!". Almost expected to have Locke leak something about that there, revealing that Locke knew who Hurley really was (even more than having been the first person I think we saw to call him Hugo).

$2 sale bin. 

One of the first things I said outlod during the first flashback was "hey - he didn't know the numbers were bad yet here..."

"Misunderstanding is when you bring me lemonade instead of iced tea"

I really liked that Hurley never actually went to cash in the ticket.. it kind of descended upon him with the crowd..

So Desmond was only gonna have enough food for another 3 months, eh? If this is really an experiment and they weren't planning to sacrifice the participants, I wonder if we'll see a supply shipment arrive in 90 days.. Might as well round that up to 108 days. 

Really liked the actor that played Bernard. Great scene..

Oh yeah, one last thing.. So now Shannon thinks Walt is probably dead - I wonder what she's thinking about that vision..


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Well, here's what I got out of that .. it "started" with the friend. Even before he knew Hurley hit, he jokingly asked him for 2 dollars for the drink (at that moment, I thought we were about to see another car crash, btw). My impression was that afterward the friend kept coming back for more. Afterall, just as he said, "That's how it starts ... one jar of peanut butter for the cute blonde and her ... island baby."
> 
> I figured Hurley saw how the friendship with the guy changed after the lottery because the guy ended up seeing Hurley more and more as a place for a loan and less and less of a friend. They were only good friends when they were both financial equals.


Yeah, I'll buy that.

I was just struck by the looks the friend gave Hurley when he realized Hurley won. I woulda been jumping up and down and rushing over. Hurley's friend seemed upset and already dumping him.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

JLWINE said:


> Yeah perhaps he has always been afraid of change. Many people truly are.


Well, maybe, but I think it was amplified after winning the lottery. His resistance to his mom's nagging about his weight and his job didn't really seem to stem from fear so much as just being happy with his life the way it was. His resistance to his job on the island seemed to be related to not wanting to be in a position where he had, or had control of, that which everyone else wanted. That seems more related to what happened _after_ winning the lottery, not necessarily _always_ having been afraid of change.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, I'll buy that.
> 
> I was just struck by the looks the friend gave Hurley when he realized Hurley won. I woulda been jumping up and down and rushing over. Hurley's friend seemed upset and already dumping him.


I think the speed of the change was some dramatic license to tell the story, but I thought it was great getting more perspective on why Hurley feels the way he does.

We also know Hurley spent some time in a mental hospital, and that wasn't addressed tonight. He seems like a sensitive person.


----------



## w1ngman (Nov 17, 2003)

I think Hurley's reluctance to change has everything to do with even waaay-more backstory on his life than the point of winning the lottery. First he was in a psych ward...okay, why? Something drove him there. 

As for the friend being "pissed"...well, maybe it was "Hurley, you punk! You quit your job today because your a fokin' multi-millionaire! I quite cuz I thought I was just being cool with you. Today, you're rich. TOMORROW I'm looking for a job. Thanks for nothin'!"

As for Charlie's quick anger / poor acting... Not buying that as poor scripting. Remember, he has discovered a hunk of heroin from that downed drug smuggler plane. I don't even begin to pretend that he's over his BIG addiction yet.

Good episode. NEVER considered looking at the milk carton :smack:...and now I deleted the episode after viewing it twice. I'll now remember to keep it for the week to review against posts here .


----------



## w1ngman (Nov 17, 2003)

Ooops! Sorry it took me longer to type & press send?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The sudden change in Charlie's behavior was lazy writing. The writers needed to parallel Hurley's life-changing lottery win with his new responsibility in the Hatch, but they didn't bother build Charlie's emotion. A transition scene would've been much less jarring for me.





Skittles said:


> And almost all the Charlie scenes felt wrong, with bad writing and some weak character motivation.


I think we're going to find out that Charlie is back on the drugs. And his behavior is going to get noticed by others. We're just the first to notice his change. Perhaps they coulda showed us him taking the drugs, but why make us privy to that when nobody else on the island knows about it?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> I think we're going to find out that Charlie is back on the drugs. And his behavior is going to get noticed by others. We're just the first to notice his change. Perhaps they coulda showed us him taking the drugs, but why make us privy to that when nobody else on the island knows about it?


Yeah...you save that for a Charlie backstory epidsode...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Song playing on record player during Hurley's dream-sequence: Up On The Roof - The Drifters.

Song playing on record player during the Hurley-Rose conversation: MY CONVERSATION (Slim Smith).

I couldn't make out the song playing on the radio when Hurley and his friend were in the van...


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

randy was lockes "boss/manager" in walkabout remember the nerd that was harassing him at lunch...and im pretty sure RANDY was hurleys manager again in this ep...

and the guy in the duck suit was the store owner....i think

bernard...wasnt he the principal in growing pains? 

and yea it looks like they found another "hatch"

guessin the apollo bar is for bernards sweet tooth


----------



## hc130radio (Sep 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...or were killed by the Others...


or they ate each other for food?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

w1ngman said:


> I think Hurley's reluctance to change has everything to do with even waaay-more backstory on his life than the point of winning the lottery. First he was in a psych ward...okay, why? Something drove him there.
> 
> As for the friend being "pissed"...well, maybe it was "Hurley, you punk! You quit your job today because your a fokin' multi-millionaire! I quite cuz I thought I was just being cool with you. Today, you're rich. TOMORROW I'm looking for a job. Thanks for nothin'!"
> 
> ...


Totally agree with your take on why the friend was pissed at Hurley. They had just spent a whole day together and Hurley hadn't told him this gigantic secret. It was probably pretty shocking for him to find out his best friend had won the lottery, had let him quit his job and hadn't mentioned a word about it. I'm sure Hurley's life became crazy after it became public that he won. Tons of people wanting things from him, charities calling for donations, long-lost friends showing up out of nowhere, crackpot inventors showing up at his door wanting him to fund their crazy inventions, etc. It was probably very stressful for someone who appeared very content working at a chicken place and watching TV. Island Hurley saw the same thing about to happen again and he was willing to blow all the food up to avoid having to go through it again.

I loved that Jack trusted him to dole it out the way he did and I love that Hurley got to play Santa Claus.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

JLWINE said:


> As far as I am concerned--this was another great episode.
> 
> I couldn't make out who was in the duck suit, does anyone know?


I think it was the convenience store owner.

After Sayeed's Chernobyl comment, anyone think it's maybe radiation poisoning killing people on the island and the Swan bunker is somehow shielding that side of the island?

The Dharma symbol in the tail section bunker looks pretty similar to the shark one, or at least more like the shark one than the Swan version.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

ive been smeeked already and its only the 3rd page...ha jk

http://bigspaceship1.com/


----------



## zobetron (Apr 17, 2001)

Bigspaceship1's new morse code is:

NARVIK FOR LIFE


----------



## lpamelaa (May 3, 2004)

jlb said:


> Now....didn't someone previously mention that they thought some of the plot mirrored M. Night S's The Villiage? Well, also, in his 6th Sense, he used the color red as a cue/clue, but you would never really know that until you watch the extras after the fact. Who knows........


HeeHee...that was me. I don't post a lot so it's cool to see some one reference my idea.

Something from the orientation film last week made me think of The Village. The professors coming up with a utopian idea. I'm starting to think that the island is a bunch of abandonded experiements colliding with one another and perpetuated by a "mythology" that's a mixture of passed down messages and dreamt-up explanations by stranded survivors (both Flight 815 and previous).


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Is it me, or did the actress playing Rose look different than last season... ?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Test said:


> ive been smeeked already and its only the 3rd page...ha jk
> 
> http://bigspaceship1.com/


Smeeking shouldn't even count on the Lost threads! 

Count my convenience store owner in the chicken suit as a vote rather than a smeek!


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Another reference to Narvik. Last week, as many will remember, the City Hall of Narvik, Norway was shown in the "Orientation" film. I thought it might have been just some generic "Scandinavian" archive footage. But, I guess not.

Narvik was occupied by Nazi Germany during WWII and THF's projects have a vaguely Nazi flavor. On the other hand, "Narvik for life" sounds like a resistance slogan. So, who knows which side Hanso favoured. Maybe he played both sides? He would have been a very young man at the time.


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

hefe said:


> Is it me, or did the actress playing Rose look different than last season... ?


The original actress died and she was replaced by the woman who played the oracle in "The Matrix". (kidding)


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

Definitely the Convienence store clerk in the chicken suit.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

OK, the website stuff is really getting out of hand now!

http://mrclucks.com/


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

hefe said:


> Is it me, or did the actress playing Rose look different than last season... ?


I thought so too, but according to IMDB, it's the same actress.

I looked through Lost-Media's screen captures from the episode...

Chicken suit guy.

Convenience store guy.

Probably the same guy.

Chicken restaurant manager.

Locke's office bully.

He looks different, but he's possibly the same guy.

This was bugging through the show...Cynthia Watros (Erin from Titus) is the blonde tail section survivor.

This is the best grab of the milk carton that I could find. It does look like Walt's forehead.


----------



## IndyTom (Mar 9, 2004)

hefe said:


> OK, the website stuff is really getting out of hand now!
> 
> http://mrclucks.com/


Nice catch!

Registrant:
We Love McCall, INC.
123 Main St
New York, NY 20001
US
212-555-5555

Domain Name: MRCLUCKS.COM

Administrative Contact: 
One, Mystery [email protected]
123 Main St
New York, NY 20001
US
212-555-5555

Technical Contact: 
One, Mystery [email protected]
123 Main St
New York, NY 20001
US
212-555-5555

Record expires on 10-06-2006
Record created on 10-06-2005

Domain servers in listed order:
NS0.DIRECTNIC.COM	204.251.10.100
NS1.DIRECTNIC.COM	206.251.177.2


----------



## Ba Boop (May 2, 2004)

brott said:


> Definitely the Convienence store clerk in the chicken suit.


Yes it was, and it was Walt on the Milk carton. I haven't read the Earl thread yet, but they had a couple of people both last named Stalker or something on Milk cartons in their show this week. Last week they did an HD only gag, could you make out it was Walt in SD?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

IndyTom said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> Registrant:
> We Love McCall, INC.
> ...


OK, this site appears to be related to these guys...
http://www.deltaparkproject.com/index.cfm?page=shows


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

I tried to clean up the Dharma logo from the tail section's bunker. This is the best I could do.

It definitely doesn't look like a swan.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

getbak said:


> I tried to clean up the Dharma logo from the tail section's bunker. This is the best I could do.
> 
> It definitely doesn't look like a swan.


To me, the center of the logo looks like an arrow pointed straight up (with "dharma" written across it like in the swan logo). There's an excellent HD shot of it on the right side of the screen as they enter the main room of the bunker. Unfortunately, I don't have the means of getting a grab of it.

Edit: I took a pic of the screen with my camera phone... it doesn't look much better than getbak's pic, but maybe a bit clearer.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Nice shot of the logo. Is this the same one as on the shark, except without the word "dharma"? We frequently see the logos without the word Dharma right?

I wonder if its an arrow in the traditional sense of the word, or if its more like a needle of a compass facing north. That might be the Dharma project responsible for the magnetism experiments.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

hefe said:


> Is it me, or did the actress playing Rose look different than last season... ?


Yes, she definitely looked different: looks like she lost some weight. Same actress, though.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

On the Mr Clucks site, there is a paragraph symbol on the bottom right. It links to this page. http://www.mrclucks.com/links.html

There is a link there to the MT ST Helems live webcam as well as links to teh ABC page for Alias, Dhrama Industries and some podcast recaps of shows.

Ok, the first podcast says something about the Delta Park Project.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Where is the monster? Where is the smoke thingie? Why doesn't anyone go explore the island! They are too busy doing laundry? The other door to the hatch was WAY to easy to find. How big is this island anyway.

When Sayid mentioned Chernoble, I thought the sickness could be radiation poisoning. But would that cause a magnetic field? And does anyone know how a geothermal generator works?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I def was a fan of the parrallel of Hurley winning the lotto and everyone wanting everything w/ the food, thought that was a great move by the writers.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Really loved this episode. After the fast pace of reveals over the last 3 episodes (albeit with more questions raised...) it was nice to slow things down a bit with a more character-focused show. I really enjoyed the Hurley flashbacks - this season the flashbacks are more integrated to show why people do what they do on the island, instead of the big "gotcha".

I don't think Charlie's back on the drugs....yet. He was a "player" last season, involved in all the island secrets (the radio transmission, the trip to the cockpit, the Ethan storyline), but got sidetracked with Claire and the Island Baby but still wants to know! I think it was in character for him - but his behavior was still a bit surprising. I wonder if a scene was cut we'll ultimately see on the DVD...

I'm glad we're starting to see more of the "other" castaways like Claire, Shannon, Charlie, and Sun. It looks like Sun will have more to do in the next few episodes...

Why did she hide the bottle? I think it wasn't a "keep a secret" thing - like the hatch was - but more a not wanting to upset the larger group and have them lose hope. Even if you disagree with her hiding this from the others, in her mind she just lost her husband.

When (if?) everyone gets reunited, this will be a nice contrast with Rose, who never lost faith.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

As much as I love the backstory, I find the island story so much more interesting, so I like the island heavy episodes the best


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

w1ngman said:


> I think Hurley's reluctance to change has everything to do with even waaay-more backstory on his life than the point of winning the lottery. First he was in a psych ward...okay, why? Something drove him there.


Do we know that Hurley was a patient and not a staff member?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ba Boop said:


> Last week they did an HD only gag, could you make out it was Walt in SD?


Yep. It wa sI who first posted this back in the beginning of the thread (around post #3 or #4. I was watching in SD live in a hotel room and when I saw the scene I immediately thought it was Walt. Of course I couldn't go back to check.........Now if I could only feed an output from the TV to my iPod.....


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

I also don't think Charlie is back on the drugs. We know he's pretty religious, I think that's why he took the statue. I think he was just upset about being left out of the loop.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I was waiting for the Road Trip guy to bust out a line at the fast food place like 'it's good'


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I sort of thought we might get a rousing rendition of "Everything for a buck buck buck" out of Toy Story. I mean....with the new Apple/ABC/Disney/Pixar/iPod deal and all......and how soon until we find someone on the Island has an iPod?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe they will make a Tivo out of a tree, then the others will come and break it because they hate apple


----------



## snifred (Sep 29, 2005)

I don't remember seeing this mentioned, and I just noticed it yesterday. If you go to oceanic-air website (i can't put in the website, since i just joined, i'm blocked from that), there is some hidden text. You can see some words behind the yellow box on the right. 


"If anyone should find this message, please get word I'm alive and stranded on an island somewhere in the South Pacific. Please send help soon. Things are bad. And"

"I survived a horrific plane crash and am stranded on an island somewhere Northeast of Australia and Southwest of Hawaii. In the event that I am never found, please forward word of my fate to my parents"

Seems pretty harmless. But one thing that I found yesterday when I first found the text, but can't seem to find today was the name of a scientist hidden there also, Dr. Orin Selenici.

I know there has been a lot of talk about bigspaceship1, but has anyone else gone to bigspaceship1, org? (Again, it won't let me put the site) It lists three scientists, including the guy from the video.

DIVISION STAFF
Dr. Sharon Alva, ORM, DLSM (Oslo, 1968)
Dr. Marvin Candle, MLSM (Berkeley, 1974)
Dr. Orin Selenici, ACA

The hidden name of Orin Selenici, and now that its on that site too is interesting. I know someone found something about the real DeGroot and nuclear research. Anything on the new names here?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sure thats been posted before, but thats awesome!


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

Great episode overall. I loved the storyline with Hurley and the resolution, especially how Jack -- usually so pragmatic -- just said "OK" to the party. Charlie's behavior was plausible to me, feeling out of the loop and seriously smitten with Claire as he is. Considering he hadn't seen the bunker or even trusted that he knew the whole truth, it seemed believable to get really frustrated and angry about being told no by a friend. 

I don't think Hurley's lottery moment at the store with his friend was meant to mean they didn't stay friends for a while or that he wasn't happy for him -- I think Hurley just recognizes it as the moment when their friendship changed forever, which he feared so much. Like mentioned above, I'm sure the requests for money and peanut butter sounded identical to Hurley. He fears change, why, we don't know, I expect there's more to come. I liked the scene with the girl at the music store too.

The pace is just right for a show that wants to last a few seasons -- things are revealed at the same time backstory sheds more light on both the interconnections between them and their motivations. Just really well done.

The militant attitude of the survivors from the rear of the plane, their cache of weapons, and their immediate hostility toward unknown people makes me think the rest of the 23 were lost to the Others. I don't think ordinary people would be that hostile without a good reason. Alternatively, maybe the rest of the 23 got sick and died or escaped, or had to be killed? Maybe the pit was dug to hold the sick ones in quarantine? (By the way, how many were in the bunker when they arrived -- I counted five?)

The reunion of Rose and Bernard will be great too, I expect. That was very well done and nicely contrasted against Sun's experience. She was the only one who lost someone close on the raft. She probably saw no reason to tell everyone the raft was lost, especially when they're celebrating. That will be a great reunion too.

Previews looked great, that's all I'll say.  Counting down to next Wednesday already...


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

I also thought it was cool that Hugo asked out the record store girl BEFORE his lottery winning were public.

If he'd waited, he never would have known if she said "yes" just for the money or not.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Tivogre said:


> I also thought it was cool that Hugo asked out the record store girl BEFORE his lottery winning were public.
> 
> If he'd waited, he never would have known if she said "yes" just for the money or not.


He knew he would have to tell people and wanted to cement in some people he knew that were his true friends.

I'd probably do the same.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

are we to assume that Hurley showed Rose the washer and dryer? I thought that's what he was bringing her down there for, not to help with the inventory...


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Nov 30, 2004)

This might have already been posted, but here is an excellent photo of Walt on the milk cartoon from Hurly's dream.

http://lost.cubit.net/pics/waltMissing.jpg


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

after checking out the pics, that is def. the same actor in walkabout and this ep...and i checked back on walkabout his name was randy also...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

golfnut-n-nh said:


> This might have already been posted, but here is an excellent photo of Walt on the milk cartoon from Hurly's dream.
> 
> http://lost.cubit.net/pics/waltMissing.jpg


Besides that being cool, you don't really gain anything in that unless you think Hurley knows they are gone.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

Good Ep.

I really liked the exploration of underneath the bunker (and the Freckles shower scene didn't hurt any  ). After reading many of the posts regarding Charlie, I am in agreement, it is within his character to behave like that. Locke never wants to leave, period. Sun, not only buried a secret (to keep faith alive), but also her husband. I'm tired of peanut butter, it is silly 

Good question about the pit! We see no bodies lying about, or graves.

Hugo observations seem to work as well, although, I thought the gas station scene would have played out a little differently - more happiness/surprise by his buddy.

Same island or not? That, my friends, may be the real question of the week.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

jlb said:


> I sort of thought we might get a rousing rendition of "Everything for a buck buck buck" out of Toy Story. I mean....with the new Apple/ABC/Disney/Pixar/iPod deal and all......and how soon until we find someone on the Island has an iPod?


Shannon had a pink mini early in season 1.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Nov 30, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> Besides that being cool, you don't really gain anything in that unless you think Hurley knows they are gone.


The only things I take from all of this is that Hurley is dreaming and that the writers are playing with our minds! Jin speaking English!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

For the sake of the show, i'm assuming it's the same island and they will eventually find each other. They both have bunkers so I'm assuming they are either connected by the bunker or something


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

No one has said this yet, but the biggest thing I took from this was I'm pretty sure Samir said "I have't heard of this much cement being poured like this since chernobal (sp?)" So maybe there was nuclear testing there?

I had to rewind like 5 times but pretty sure he said that.


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> No one has said this yet, but the biggest thing I took from this was I'm pretty sure Samir said "I have't heard of this much cement being poured like this since chernobal (sp?)" So maybe there was nuclear testing there?
> 
> I had to rewind like 5 times but pretty sure he said that.


Yes, that's what he said. It might be nuclear or something else, but whatever is behind the cement they clearly wanted sealed off permanently.


----------



## Collier (Aug 21, 2005)

MitchO said:


> And virtually everyone in the country now feels guilty, because we all assumed that it was the black guy who was Bernard. Thanks a lot, JJ~


I assumed the black guy was the black lady's husband. That's a pretty standard assumption.

I don't feel guilty for making that assumption and would imagine most folks don't feel guilty either.

You shouldn't.


----------



## Frank_M (Sep 9, 2001)

Hurley's story is like so many others you hear about lottery winners, or people who suddenly come into money. At first it can be great, but it does change relationships. I mean, he and his buddy both quit their jobs... but the fact is, Hugo is now worth $156 million dollars. So things won't be the same.

And no matter how much money he gave to his friends, it was never enough. I'm sure we'll see that soon. And that's what he was afraid of with the food.

And I'm guessing that since Jack is the only one who knows about his lottery win... that might have led to his acceptance of Hurley's plan to be Santa Claus. I think Hurley got to do with the food what he couldn't do with the money - make everyone happy.

Lastly, I haven't gone back to the season one ep's to check this out.... but does Locke call him "Hugo" because he recognizes him as the owner of his company, or did at one point they have a conversation where he told him his real name?

I do remember in the ep where Hurley was doing the census he said that "Hurley" wasn't even his real name... but I don't remember him mention that it was Hugo.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> No one has said this yet, but the biggest thing I took from this was I'm pretty sure Samir said "I have't heard of this much cement being poured like this since chernobal (sp?)" So maybe there was nuclear testing there?
> 
> I had to rewind like 5 times but pretty sure he said that.


Sayid


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> Where is the monster? Where is the smoke thingie? Why doesn't anyone go explore the island! They are too busy doing laundry? The other door to the hatch was WAY to easy to find. How big is this island anyway.
> 
> When Sayid mentioned Chernoble, I thought the sickness could be radiation poisoning. But would that cause a magnetic field? And does anyone know how a geothermal generator works?


Sweet, now I'm getting smeeked!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm blanking out, when does Jack know that Hurley is worth $156 mill?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

JETarpon said:


> Sayid


Woops, went into office space there. Samir, na, na, notgonnaworkhereanymore


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

good episode. not suprised how they got around Jin talking with Hurley's surreal dream.


----------



## JETarpon (Jan 1, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I'm blanking out, when does Jack know that Hurley is worth $156 mill?


Last week, or the week before. "Why were you running screaming 'the numbers are bad, the numbers are bad'." Explanation follows.


----------



## ogden2k (Jun 5, 2004)

I sort of wish that I would stop watching lost when it's aired on TV because the quality is so poor and the commercials interupt my thinking.

If it were me in charge, I would not tell anyone about the computer or food storage. I would keep the food stored as a means of emergency since the island has it's own source of food. Everything else would be fine for people to know about, but there should be control over parts of the hatch. I think that they should start working on repairing the hatch door they blew off as well... They are going to be on the island for awhile, they need to start setting up some sort of leadership / government.


----------



## canonelan2 (May 11, 2001)

jlb said:


> I sort of thought we might get a rousing rendition of "Everything for a buck buck buck" out of Toy Story. I mean....with the new Apple/ABC/Disney/Pixar/iPod deal and all......and how soon until we find someone on the Island has an iPod?


Funny that you mention that. I found this image yesterday....

http://www.lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=729&pos=2

Might take a while to load... it's getting its normal Thursday morning slam


----------



## pallendo (Sep 28, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> Woops, went into office space there. Samir, na, na, notgonnaworkhereanymore


PC Load letter? What the hell does PC Load Letter mean??

I'm going to need those TPS reports by Friday, OK?

If you wanted me to wear 17 pieces of Flair why didn't you just tell me...

I'm gonna show her my "O" face...

I love office space.

-Peter


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Frank_M said:


> I do remember in the ep where Hurley was doing the census he said that "Hurley" wasn't even his real name... but I don't remember him mention that it was Hugo.


He did. I just saw the ep on DVD two nights ago. The dialogue went something like....

"Hurley isn't even my real name. My real name is Hugo Reyes, Hurley is just a nickname. Why? I'm not telling!"

I still chuckle at that....


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

If it hasn't been said, when Michael and Sawyer fisrt encounter Jin on the beach, in the group pursuing him is Anna. she's in the background, but you can see her vest. Also, she's one of the people dragging the nets to the pit.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Anyone else recognize the record store clerk as Miss Young from the short lived 2004 ABC series life as we know it?

In other news.....

I must suck. I was specifically looking for clues in the new bunker, and I didnt see the logo.


----------



## skweaz (Feb 19, 2004)

Long time reader first time poster. 
At the mrclucks site did anyone notice that the Mr. Clucks logo is an animated gif with text that flashes behind the chicken head and closure notice? It says:


Spoiler



Behind the head: The number sequence with various words, "Jack will Di", "Jin", "Polar Bear", "Dharma", "Hanso" and "Hurley. Behind the closure notice: "Don't push the button. The button is bad!"


.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

I noticed it.

Timed it right and got a screenshot for the colleciton of clues too.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

Found a new wrinkle at the Oceanic-air site. If you click on the flight tracker button it shows a list of OA flights and their status. Our 815 shows ALERT at both Syd and LAX but look at the second one down (flight 572)....it reads Giveus The Boy! Could there have been another crash on the island?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is the lost chicken from the website w/ the #'s


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

I like the idea posted earlier that there might be a 2nd island involved.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

scheckeNYK said:


> Have we ruled out canibalism?


You read my mind. I thought they were going to be eaten. I guess they could still.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

hefe said:


> OK, the website stuff is really getting out of hand now!
> 
> http://mrclucks.com/


Very cool! click on the ^p (paragraph marker) on the lower right corner of the page for some links that the web designer likes including one to some podcast summaries of the show.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

MikeMar said:


> Here is the lost chicken from the website w/ the #'s


Doesn't the outline of the chicken resemble an island?


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

ogden2k said:


> I sort of wish that I would stop watching lost when it's aired on TV because the quality is so poor and the commercials interupt my thinking.
> 
> If it were me in charge, I would not tell anyone about the computer or food storage. I would keep the food stored as a means of emergency since the island has it's own source of food. Everything else would be fine for people to know about, but there should be control over parts of the hatch. I think that they should start working on repairing the hatch door they blew off as well... They are going to be on the island for awhile, they need to start setting up some sort of leadership / government.


They aren't thinking they are going to be there for a while. Your mentality is that they've been there for a year. It's only been 40-something days. And then there's the hope of Mike's raft. They probably still be thinking they're going to be rescued soon. So why not live it up and enjoy the spoils?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I was looking at the 3 logos. The swan appears to point to the northeast (if we treat it like a compas), the shark toward the east(or maybe west...the logo isn't clear enough to tell), and now the arrow towards the north. Could this signify something maybe they indicate direction to go from the hatch and the dashed pattern is binary and indicates the distance to go (so maybe the swan logo means go 7 km northeast from the hatch). Could these point to significant locations...maybe even other bunkers?


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Totally unacceptable to put something from a dream sequence in a preview. Prick job.


----------



## headytiger (Oct 17, 2003)

my random thoughts:

Inside the food room, the camera shot of the Apollo bars seems to take a slight dramatic pause, as if to indicate its importance later in the season.

Something was done, or happended to Walt and Jin after being pulled from the hole. They looked like zombies after Sawyer was pulled out.


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

mask2343 said:


> When Sayid mentioned Chernoble, I thought the sickness could be radiation poisoning. But would that cause a magnetic field? And does anyone know how a geothermal generator works?


A Geothermal generator would use the volcanic thermal energy to run a steam engine which rotates a magnet to generate electricity. A very plausable energy source if an island were volcanic like many Pacific islands.

I think the Chernoble reference is a typical LOST red herring.

I thought the new blond 'tail section' babe was a hottie. Can't ever have too many of them.


----------



## MasterCephus (Jan 3, 2005)

I think Hurley is the kind of person who, even though we think his life sucks, pretty much likes things the way they are. He has family, friends, a goal to get the girl, etc. Hurley just enjoys the good times.

He automatically knows that once people find out about his money, everything will change.
----
What I am trying to figure out is the goal of the season. Last season the goal was to find out what was in the hatch, and maybe sending off the boat. This season, I am finding it hard to figure out. 

Automatically, I want to say is that the goal is to unite everyone from the plane crash. But I just don't see that as a goal. Another goal would be finding more about the Dharma project, but I believe that this will be revealed as we go...not something to achieve...

Maybe the goal will be get Walt back....

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MasterCephus said:


> What I am trying to figure out is the goal of the season. Last season the goal was to find out what was in the hatch, and maybe sending off the boat.


Remember, those ideas didn't surface until halfway through the season.


----------



## speedcouch (Oct 23, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> The sudden change in Charlie's behavior was lazy writing.


Now I thought the sudden change in his behavior was when Locke "tempted" him by saying "there's a record player in there..." and something else. To suck him into wanting to do a shift in there manning the button. I know if I was stuck on an island without music (even as just a listener, I'd be unable to resist that temptation). Locke knew just what to appeal to where Charlie is concerned...

Cheryl


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

about Michael and Jin being brainwashed

next week spoilers (pretty sure



Spoiler



michael goes running off to look for Walt


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

So the ideas of what happened to the other survivors so far are

Sick from something
Ate each other
Died just trying to survive
the 'others' killed them

Anything else to add to the list of ideas?


----------



## maggsm82 (Sep 20, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I wish they would do less back story and more island story


I like the back story, it shows us what from their past is driving their actions/reactions. Plus it helps ignore the frustration that I still haven't a clue about what's really going on on the island.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

mitchb2 said:


> Totally unacceptable to put something from a dream sequence in a preview. Prick job.


agreed. Honestly, this show is beginning to bug me all the way around. It's one thing if a show can continue to be well written and acted. it's another to just continue to stumble forwayd, adding layer upon layer of plot, without ever really answering anything that has happened.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> So the ideas of what happened to the other survivors so far are
> 
> Sick from something
> Ate each other
> ...


Died while waiting for arrival of new Video iPod 

Seriously, I think you have it all. Clearly each of your options will have sub options that may or may not be revealed as time progresses.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe got bored due to lack of entertainment and they just started killing each other


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

About the Lottery. I have always had the idea that if I won the lottery, I would use a lawyer or intermediary to claim the money. It just seems really stupid to walk into the Lottery office, say "I have the winning ticket", and let the lotto commission plaster your face all over the news and advertising. It is like saying, "Here I am, come rob me, I am worth millions of dollars." I know that it is in the rules that you have to sign off on your likeness being used in ads and whatever, but I think that you could challenge that. And yes, people do come out of the woodwork when something like this happens. Everyone knows that you won, and will sent you mail, phone calls, and solicitations asking for your donation. No thanks, just let me enjoy my windfall in private, thanks.


----------



## nataylor (Apr 26, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> So the ideas of what happened to the other survivors so far are
> 
> Sick from something
> Ate each other
> ...


I thought they went "Lord of the Flies" and killed each other.


----------



## chipsndip (Jul 8, 2002)

OK, the polar bears are still there on the bigspaceship1 site, but the morse code has changed again... It reads :



Spoiler



Chocolate Asclepius

I had to look up that word at dictionary.com... thought my morse code translater had screwed up... but Asclepius was : Apollo's son, the god of medicine.



I really wonder if bigspaceship1 is a real connected LOST site, or just a fan-created red herring.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

chipsndip said:


> OK, the polar bears are still there on the bigspaceship1 site, but the morse code has changed again... It reads :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no ABC disclaimer on that site, I'm about 99% sure that it's just a fake site that someone set up to mess with people, just like Mr. Clucks.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

mitchb2 said:


> Totally unacceptable to put something from a dream sequence in a preview. Prick job.


I learned that last year when they re-edited audio in a preview clip to say something different than what was in the episode. I had a feeling the Jin thing was going to go this way too. I have given up on previews, and from here on out will do my best to avoid them completely.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jubrand said:


> There's no ABC disclaimer on that site, I'm about 99% sure that it's just a fake site that someone set up to mess with people, just like Mr. Clucks.


Mr. Clucks is a fake site? Ok no more links for me


----------



## mojomom (Oct 6, 2005)

MerlinMacuser said:


> Found a new wrinkle at the Oceanic-air site. If you click on the flight tracker button it shows a list of OA flights and their status. Our 815 shows ALERT at both Syd and LAX but look at the second one down (flight 572)....it reads Giveus The Boy! Could there have been another crash on the island?


Could you post (re-post) the URL for the page you're referring to? I couldn't find it.

Thanks.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

it's just oceanic-air.com


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> Mr. Clucks is a fake site? Ok no more links for me


No, it's really there. 

But we believe it's more or less a fan site related to a blog where they also do TV podcasts.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

scottykempf said:


> About the Lottery. I have always had the idea that if I won the lottery, I would use a lawyer or intermediary to claim the money. It just seems really stupid to walk into the Lottery office, say "I have the winning ticket", and let the lotto commission plaster your face all over the news and advertising. It is like saying, "Here I am, come rob me, I am worth millions of dollars." I know that it is in the rules that you have to sign off on your likeness being used in ads and whatever, but I think that you could challenge that. And yes, people do come out of the woodwork when something like this happens. Everyone knows that you won, and will sent you mail, phone calls, and solicitations asking for your donation. No thanks, just let me enjoy my windfall in private, thanks.


Most lotteries have something that says you have to allow them the use of your likeness to get the money.

It is a realy good Idea to talk to a alwyer or financial advisor before picking up the check though as they can set up trusts and whatnot to help with taxes as much as possible.


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

the morse code on bigspaceship1 says:

-.-. .... --- -.-. --- .-.. .- - . / .- ... -.-. .-.. . .--. .. ..- ...

CHOCOLATE ASCLEPIUS

Wikipedia has this to say about Asclepius:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asclepius

Also, if you step through the frames in the flash file (right click on it and click on forward) until the red dot appears it has some text in it:
2FENO6


----------



## mojomom (Oct 6, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Somebody, please slap Ana! (Rambina, as poor Sawyer called her.)


Remember what a jerk (to put it mildly) Sawyer was when they first crashed? I'm glad to see him meet his match.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

ethos42 said:


> 2FENO6


2 seats at Fenway in 06, comeon, those are hard to get!


----------



## barrettd (Jun 14, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Song playing on record player during Hurley's dream-sequence: Up On The Roof - The Drifters.
> 
> Song playing on record player during the Hurley-Rose conversation: MY CONVERSATION (Slim Smith).
> 
> I couldn't make out the song playing on the radio when Hurley and his friend were in the van...


The song in the van was Easy Money - Billy Joel from Innocent Man album, I believe.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Not sure if this has been posted, but didn't have time to go look...from Entertainment Weekly:

"And then there's the matter of Randy. Y'all remember Randy, right? Locke's jackass coworker at the box company? Well, that's Randy running Mr. Cluck. Yup. Same dude, same character name, same actor (Billy Ray Gallion). Liz went back through her homemade VHS  VHS!  tapes of season 1, and she confirms it: same dude, same name, different hair. Now we know Mr. Cluck was hit by a meteorite after Hurley collected his winnings. And we know Hurley came to acquire a box company with said winnings. Connection? Of course there is, dummkopf! It's Lost!"

Mike


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Billy Ray Gallion (from IMDB):

Lost
Hawaii
North Shore
Charmed
X-Files


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

getbak said:


> This was bugging through the show...Cynthia Watros (Erin from Titus) is the blonde tail section survivor.


I had such a crush on her when she was on Titus. She's yummy. 

tk


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

mrpantstm said:


> good episode. not suprised how they got around Jin talking with Hurley's surreal dream.


I thought that was quite lame and shouldn't have been included in the preview last week


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I thought that was quite lame and shouldn't have been included in the preview last week


Glad I don't watch the previews.

Unless in the future Jinw ill speak English, which would be very odd.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

hefe said:


> No, it's really there.
> 
> But we believe it's more or less a fan site related to a blog where they also to TV podcasts.


What hefe said.


----------



## scheckeNYK (Apr 28, 2004)

A few link observations...

*www.dharmaindustries.com*
The top link, "DHARMA INDUSTRIES" points to http://www.kraftkost.se, but is masked to look like the plain www.dharmaindustries.com . I think its safe to say this is a total fan site and has no bearing whatsoever. What country code uses ".se" though?

*www.mrclucks.com*
the .gif is interesting, but I think its safe to say that this site too has been defrauded. neither of these have the ABC disclaimer.

*www.bigspaceship1.com*
Personally, I missed where this URL was even leaked. This has also got to be a fake fan site. The flash file itself is named "lost.swf" which is too generic to be done by the producers. And it also lacks the disclaimer.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Chandler Mike said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but didn't have time to go look...from Entertainment Weekly:
> 
> Now we know Mr. Cluck was hit by a meteorite after Hurley collected his winnings.
> 
> Mike


What episode was that?


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I did a google search on 2fen06 (using a zero). The only notable result was something related to Oxallic (sp?) acid.

Now, a way out there thought is this....2fen....made me think of fen-phen, the diet drugs that caused all sorts of problems before being pulled off the market. Could this have any connection to Hurley? Or someone else?

I anagrammed both CHOCOLATE and ASCLEPIUS. You get some interesting results when doing each seperately. Too many to list. Probably nothing there though......


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I like Lost a lot but I'm not that invested in it to get pissed off that they included a dream sequence in last week's preview.

I know you're not supposed to hit women, but Ana would have had my size 10 shoe up her butt the first time she was weaponless.


----------



## tanstaafl (Oct 22, 2002)

MasterCephus said:


> What I am trying to figure out is the goal of the season. Last season the goal was to find out what was in the hatch, and maybe sending off the boat. This season, I am finding it hard to figure out.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?





Spoiler



According to the producers, the big reveal this season will be discovering what caused the crash and why. They have said the fact that these specific people crashed here was *not* an accident.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Fool Me Twice said:


> That's definitely Walt on the milk carton. Hilarious! Perfect for a Hurley dream sequence. Just his sense of humour.


WHO'S sense of humor? Hurley has no idea Walt is missing. He thinks he's out on the raft somewhere.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by *mojomom*
> _Remember what a jerk (to put it mildly) Sawyer was when they first crashed? I'm glad to see him meet his match._


Maybe he's met his match, but after hearing Sawyer say the next time she hit him he would kill her, I'll bet she doesn't hit him again.

They're going to make a great couple.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Magister said:


> The bottle was given to the guys trying to escape the raft. Since it isn't on the raft anymore, they may assume the raft guys didn't make it.


*WHY?*

I don't get it. If I were them the first thing I'd assume is that the thing fell off.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

getbak said:


> This is the best grab of the milk carton that I could find. It does look like Walt's forehead.


It looks like a cow.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

BTW, I can't wait to see Ana's backstory. She's got to have some martial arts history.


----------



## ovr8ted (Feb 27, 2005)

desulliv said:


> Maybe he's met his match, but after hearing Sawyer say the next time she hit him he would kill her, I'll bet she doesn't hit him again.
> 
> They're going to make a great couple.


I don't see her being shaken by Sawyer, sh1t, she rules that place! Besides, its only a matter of time until Sawyer needs to cut his arm off due to infection


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

I liked this episode and how it progressed. 

One thing that caught my eye was the hidden entrances that are being found around the island. I guess this could explain how Ethan was able to manuever so easily around the island and how he could make his trail disappear. I think this lends credence to the idea that Ethan and the "Others" could be scientests from the original project, since they would know where the hidden labs are located and how to access them.

Good catch on Locke's Randy and Hurley's Randy. I wouldn't have noticed that so easily

Am I reading into this too much or does it seem as though Rose may have had contact with her husband already, since the crash? she seemed really confident that he was alive and well like she had already seen him, but I guess this could just mean that she fits into the "faith" camp.

Does anyone else think that the two guys who were with Ana Lucia may not be 815 survivors and rather people who were already on the island? 

the two guys with Ana Lucia just seemed out of place. I'm begining to wonder if they may have been there before 815 crashed and stumbled across the 815 group. I don't have anything to back this up, just speculation on my part.

I can't wait till next week.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Yeah Sawyer's arm is not in good shape


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Not the opening shot, but in the first minute or 2 when we see Hurley, he's turned so you can only see his right eye. Not a close up shot, but a right eye instead of left eye nonetheless. Who else is in the right eye camp again?


----------



## w1ngman (Nov 17, 2003)

spartanstew said:


> It looks like a cow.


Okay...now look at the *left* side of the carton (left of the facing/cow side). Walt's forehead? :up:


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

w1ngman said:


> Okay...now look at the *left* side of the carton (left of the facing/cow side). Walt's forehead? :up:


 Or look at the other link that was posted.

http://lost.cubit.net/pics/waltMissing.jpg


----------



## w1ngman (Nov 17, 2003)

But I do agree...as a dream sequence, there is no reason for Hurley to have subliminally put this milk carton Walt missing thing in his own dream. As alluded to already, Hurley has no reason to be aware that Walt is missing presently. 

Then again, there's always the Dharma Initiative's study of para-psychology that may have something to do with his subliminal dream sequence including Walt on the milk carton...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Well, there's clearly a mix of real clues and inside jokes. The writers are having fun with us, and we enjoy the challenge of the search.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/entertainment/5093787/detail.html


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

scheckeNYK said:


> A few link observations...
> 
> *www.dharmaindustries.com*
> The top link, "DHARMA INDUSTRIES" points to http://www.kraftkost.se, but is masked to look like the plain www.dharmaindustries.com . I think its safe to say this is a total fan site and has no bearing whatsoever. What country code uses ".se" though?


Sweden (Sverige)

I haven't checked that site, but remember that Hanso is Danish and is pictured in Norway.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

w1ngman said:


> But I do agree...as a dream sequence, there is no reason for Hurley to have subliminally put this milk carton Walt missing thing in his own dream. As alluded to already, Hurley has no reason to be aware that Walt is missing presently.
> 
> Then again, there's always the Dharma Initiative's study of para-psychology that may have something to do with his subliminal dream sequence including Walt on the milk carton...


Plus your subconscious often knows things that you don't.

It also could just refer to the fact that they're all (those on the raft) missing - nobody knows how they're doing or where they currently are, but Walt's the only child (hence, the one to go on a milk carton).


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Paperboy2003 said:


> I thought that was quite lame and shouldn't have been included in the preview last week


Personally I thought it was a RIOT!

I was totally blown away... I don't watch the previews so I had no idea Jin was seen speaking English in it.

Previews suck.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I know you're not supposed to hit women, but Ana would have had my size 10 shoe up her butt the first time she was weaponless.


"The next time you hit me? I'm gonna kill you."

Lighten up Francis.


----------



## TRD_Dan (Oct 13, 2005)

. . . so here it goes. 

We already know they pause the shot on things of importance, did anyone else notice the slight attention paid to Sun's left hand when digging? Me thinks they may be setting up to show how she lost her ring. Then if there is a search for it will someone stumble upon the "Message(s) in a bottle"? 

And I'm spent.


----------



## ember (Oct 13, 2005)

Things to ponder....
Danielle told Sayid that she had to kill the other shipwreck survivors because they became sick/infected. Could the same thing be happening to the survivors of the tail section? Could this so called infection cause a person to become aggressive? Could Ana be infected? Have the tail section survivors been killing each other off?


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

jlb said:


> I did a google search on 2fen06 (using a zero). The only notable result was something related to Oxallic (sp?) acid.
> 
> Now, a way out there thought is this....2fen....made me think of fen-phen, the diet drugs that caused all sorts of problems before being pulled off the market. Could this have any connection to Hurley? Or someone else?
> 
> I anagrammed both CHOCOLATE and ASCLEPIUS. You get some interesting results when doing each seperately. Too many to list. Probably nothing there though......


FEN is the airposrt code for Fernando De Noronha, Brazil. I doubt that really leads anywhere, but I'll put it out there.

Now doing the anagram together you can get this....

CASUAL TELESCOPIC HO

Shannon?


----------



## Deekeryu (Sep 20, 2005)

The ending of this episode wasn't very suspenseful. It was too happy. I was hoping for more of a cliffhanger. Though, I guess the other Survivors found another hatch, and I guess that's a thing we can all wonder about. Could it be possible that the other Survivors went exploring, then they went missing?

I loved the dream sequence thing, and where Jin says Cluckity, cluck, cluck, cluck. Haha. 

We got to see the entrance to the hatch, but it doesn't look very hidden at all. It's like a big door out in the open. I wonder why they hadn't seen it before, and it looks really easy to get into. Why is it one side has an entrance you have to blow open to get into, while the other you just turn the wheel, and you get inside?

Also, it looks like they found Walt's dog. Yay.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> Plus your subconscious often knows things that you don't.


Like Jin having a wound/bruise on his upper left cheek?


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

I love all of Sawyer's nicknames for people. "Hot lips."  Maybe there's some web page out there that lists all of the nicknames he's used so far.


----------



## TRD_Dan (Oct 13, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> "The next time you hit me? I'm gonna kill you."
> 
> Lighten up Francis.


Love the Stripes quote


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Test said:


> after checking out the pics, that is def. the same actor in walkabout and this ep...and i checked back on walkabout his name was randy also...


Interesting. Certainly more coincidences there than the Lotto drawing girl and the wife who Sawyer was scamming, but I still think it's a red herring. They frequently hire actors to play multiple roles and Randy is certainly a common name. I mean, I'm sure there have been way more than 40-some extras playing the other survivors over the course of the show, I don't think that means there are as many survivors as unique actors who have appeared.

Btw, how many people are left from the main group at this point? So far they've lost the marshal, the chick who drowned, Boone and Arntz, and gained Aaron. Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

w1ngman said:


> But I do agree...as a dream sequence, there is no reason for Hurley to have subliminally put this milk carton Walt missing thing in his own dream. As alluded to already, Hurley has no reason to be aware that Walt is missing presently.
> 
> Then again, there's always the Dharma Initiative's study of para-psychology that may have something to do with his subliminal dream sequence including Walt on the milk carton...


Well, Locke had the dream about Boone's nanny's accidental death; he certainly had no way of knowing about that. Although, I wouldn't say Hurley's dream indicated actual knowledge, per se, of Walt being missing. It certainly didn't contain the kind of detail that Locke's dream did, and could be just a coincidence.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Deekeryu said:


> Why is it one side has an entrance you have to blow open to get into, while the other you just turn the wheel, and you get inside?


Because one side was an exit only, not an entrance.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

DLiquid said:


> I love all of Sawyer's nicknames for people. "Hot lips."  Maybe there's some web page out there that lists all of the nicknames he's used so far.


Oh, there's a Lost website for everything.

www.losthatch.com/nicknames.aspx


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

mitchb2 said:


> Totally unacceptable to put something from a dream sequence in a preview. Prick job.


The first thing I thought was that it was a dream, and I was certain it was. I can understand thinking it wasn't, but didn't it at least occur to you that it might be? I thought that was obvious. He didn't really even have much of an accent, did he? Certainly not as much as Sun's.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> Interesting. Certainly more coincidences there than the Lotto drawing girl and the wife who Sawyer was scamming, but I still think it's a red herring. They frequently hire actors to play multiple roles and Randy is certainly a common name.


Right, they hired the same actor to play two *different* obnoxious co-worker guys named Randy. I don't think so. It's the same character, no doubt about it.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Philly Bill said:


> *WHY?*
> 
> I don't get it. If I were them the first thing I'd assume is that the thing fell off.


It's certainly reason to worry. I wouldn't be convinced of anything one way or the other, but it's definitely a sign that something bad _might_ have happened.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

I see no reason not to assume that Charlie is back on drugs. He only took the statue because he saw the broken ones with the dugs inside. Isn't he obsessing a little over the baby? Though his behavior has always been a little manic.

I thought Hurley was in the mental institution as an employee.

If the picture on the milk carton was really Walt - not just a dream Walt - wouldn't the rest of the people have noticed it when they were passing around the food?

In a never ending search for relevancy in the symbols, I found this site http://www.astrobiologi.se/index.html for the Swedish Astrobiology Network, or SWAN. " ...a non-profit association of Swedish scientists, who share an interest in astrobiology. " Could the Swan station be a testing/training pod for life in space? Thus justifying the "quarantine". Really digging here, huh?


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

had to be the same randy, they are just tying it together...would only make sense that hurley would higher the guy to run his box company...haha hes got great middle management/people skills....

and maybe that was walt projecting himself in hurleys dream, but not very successfully...HA


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> Right, they hired the same actor to play two *different* obnoxious co-worker guys named Randy. I don't think so. It's the same character, no doubt about it.


That's exactly what they _want_ you to think.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Shows like this, you can def read way too much into.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Test said:


> had to be the same randy, they are just tying it together...would only make sense that hurley would higher the guy to run his box company...haha hes got great middle management/people skills....
> 
> and maybe that was walt projecting himself in hurleys dream, but not very successfully...HA


Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company until his accountant told him about it, IIRC.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Granny said:


> I thought Hurley was in the mental institution as an employee.


That could be, but I'm leaning toward Hurley as a patient there.

Paging script-master hefe, what was the context when Hurley told Jack he had spent time in a mental institution? I think it was in the first episode of this season. I thought he said it in a way that implied he was a patient there.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

I recall Hurley telling Jack that he (Hurley) was in a mental hospital for a little while. Not an exact quote, but if he had worded it in such a way that he worked there, I think it would have stuck out more for me...


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> That's exactly what they _want_ you to think.


LOL, I don't get into that line of thinking. If I did, I could counter:

Thinking "that's exactly what they want you to think" is in fact what they want you to think.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> We got to see the entrance to the hatch, but it doesn't look very hidden at all. It's like a big door out in the open. I wonder why they hadn't seen it before, and it looks really easy to get into. Why is it one side has an entrance you have to blow open to get into, while the other you just turn the wheel, and you get inside?


Plus all of the excavation and trebuchet building. Too bad Locke didn't explore a little bit more!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

mooseAndSquirrel said:


> Plus all of the excavation and trebuchet building. Too bad Locke didn't explore a little bit more!


Well it wouldn't have killed 1/3 of the season if they just found a door


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

Well, I will be very dissapointed if they just hired the same guy to play 2 different people. This show is all about connections. Anything that muddles that gets a big :down: from me.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

tecban said:


> The militant attitude of the survivors from the rear of the plane, their cache of weapons, and their immediate hostility toward unknown people makes me think the rest of the 23 were lost to the Others. I don't think ordinary people would be that hostile without a good reason. Alternatively, maybe the rest of the 23 got sick and died or escaped, or had to be killed? Maybe the pit was dug to hold the sick ones in quarantine? (By the way, how many were in the bunker when they arrived -- I counted five?)


When we saw the Tail Section survivors first, it appeared that they were hunting for Others. Also, they already had a handy pit for storing anybody that they caught. I believe that the Tailers and the Others have been fighting for the past 40 days, which is why the Tailers are down to 5 or so people. However, I also think that the Tailers managed to steal the Dharma bunker from the Others. The Tailers are winning, at least against that group of Others. The Others on the boat, however, are still around somewhere else.

Something I didn't understand: just before the commercial, when Michael, Jin, and Sawyer first entered the Dharma bunker, they (and especially Michael) had looks of absolute shock on their faces. Why?


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

Maybe especially Michael as he was expecting nearly 23 people? Also, the idea of an underground bunker would seem pretty amazing to those 3. Or, just the fact that there are more people. A stark contrast to the same old 40 some people you've seen over the past month and a half.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

My Tv was pretty dark at the end I couldn't really make out much of the bunker, Anyone have any good screen shots of it or a good descripition of how many were there or what they had?


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

DLiquid said:


> LOL, I don't get into that line of thinking. If I did, I could counter:
> 
> Thinking "that's exactly what they want you to think" is in fact what they want you to think.


  Great response, LOL! I'm certainly not ruling out that they're the same dude, but I really don't see how one could have "no doubt" about either possibility.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jeff125va said:


> Great response, LOL! I'm certainly not ruling out that they're the same dude, but I really don't see how one could have "no doubt" about either possibility.


Faith.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I didn't quite get how Hurley resolved the food distribution problem. He told Locke that he should let him do things his way, and then he walked through the camp at night and gave everybody one item. It didn't look like he ended up blowing the pantry up. How was he going to explain where he found the food to everyone? Or did he expect he could keep gradually distributing the food without anyone asking questions?

Very touching moment with Rose pocketing the candy bar for Bernard.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

jschuur said:


> I didn't quite get how Hurley resolved the food distribution problem. He told Locke that he should let him do things his way, and then he walked through the camp at night and gave everybody one item. It didn't look like he ended up blowing the pantry up. How was he going to explain where he found the food to everyone? Or did he expect he could keep gradually distributing the food without anyone asking questions?


If it was enough food for one person for three months, it would last ~40 people about two days. I think he gave out all the food at once.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> If it was enough food for one person for three months, it would last ~40 people about two days. I think he gave out all the food at once.


So what, Desmond was going to only eat for 3 more months?? I think he said something different.


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> So what, Desmond was going to only eat for 3 more months??


The food supply seems to be getting re-stocked, which explains how many of the food items seem relatively new. In a past thread someone even pointed out that the expiration date on the candy bar indicated that the candy bar was manufactured fairly recently.

Three more months of food could mean the next re-stock date is two or more seasons away.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

DLiquid said:


> The food supply seems to be getting re-stocked, which explains how many of the food items seem relatively new. In a past thread someone even pointed out that the expiration date on the candy bar indicated that the candy bar was manufactured fairly recently.
> 
> Three more months of food could mean the next re-stock date is two seasons or more away.


Hmm never saw/heard that, so if they realize that, all they have to do is wait out their time on the island and just wait for someone to come get them.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> My Tv was pretty dark at the end I couldn't really make out much of the bunker, Anyone have any good screen shots of it or a good descripition of how many were there or what they had?


Didn't look nearly as homey as the Swan. No washer, dryer, stereo, computer, food locker, weight bench, shower, blender.. that *I* could see..


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

'Lost' Actor, Wife Robbed at Gunpoint
Thursday October 13 7:36 AM ET

Josh Holloway and his wife reportedly were robbed at gunpoint in their home. There was no indication that the robber recognized the 36-year-old actor, who plays hunky con man Sawyer on the ABC castaway drama "Lost," television station KHON reported.

The robber rousted the couple from bed early Wednesday, took cash and credit cards and drove off in Holloway's Mercedes-Benz, which was found abandoned a short time later, the station said.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by *MikeMar*
> _Yeah Sawyer's arm is not in good shape_


Don't discount the healing powers of the island.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

> Orginally posted by *scottykempf*
> _'Lost' Actor, Wife Robbed at Gunpoint
> Thursday October 13 7:36 AM ET
> 
> ...


Ana-Lucia


----------



## dengel (Oct 19, 2001)

Everybody beats Sawyer.

d.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> Didn't look nearly as homey as the Swan. No washer, dryer, stereo, computer, food locker, weight bench, shower, blender.. that *I* could see..


It looked like it could be a very similar bunker but with a much larger portion cemented off.


----------



## thenightfly42 (Mar 5, 2002)

canyonero! said:


> Maybe especially Michael as he was expecting nearly 23 people? Also, the idea of an underground bunker would seem pretty amazing to those 3. Or, just the fact that there are more people. A stark contrast to the same old 40 some people you've seen over the past month and a half.


1. - They hadn't said "this is all of us" yet, had they?
2. - Yes, but they'd already been in there for a few minutes.
3. - They are over that shock already; they've already met Ana and crew.

I'm leaning towards the first thought, but it still doesn't seem to match the expressions on their faces.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> That could be, but I'm leaning toward Hurley as a patient there.
> 
> Paging script-master hefe, what was the context when Hurley told Jack he had spent time in a mental institution? I think it was in the first episode of this season. I thought he said it in a way that implied he was a patient there.


Hey... I was at lunch... a guy's gotta eat.

Conversation from "Numbers"


> *Dr. Curtis*: Hugo?
> *Hurley:* Oh, hey Doc.
> *Dr. Curtis:* It's good to see you. What are you doing back here?
> *Hurley:* Uh. . .
> ...


From "Man of Science, Man of Faith"


> *JACK:* "The numbers are bad" -- that's what you were yelling right when I tackled you.
> *HURLEY:* Yeah, that's kind of a long story.
> *JACK:* I've got time.
> *HURLEY:* You'll think I'm crazy.
> ...


----------



## lexsar (Dec 16, 2003)

headytiger said:


> my random thoughts:
> 
> Inside the food room, the camera shot of the Apollo bars seems to take a slight dramatic pause, as if to indicate its importance later in the season.
> 
> Something was done, or happended to Walt and Jin after being pulled from the hole. They looked like zombies after Sawyer was pulled out.


That was Michael not Walt....


----------



## canyonero! (Apr 24, 2002)

> "...well, actually a couple of months after I got out..."


To me, "got out" implies he was a patient.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

So let me get this straight:

Hurley worked for Randy (at Mr. Clucks)
Randy worked for Hurley (at the box company)

Locke worked for Hurley (at the box company)
Hurley worked for Locke (pushing "the button")

Locke worked for Randy (at the box company)
As far as we know, Randy never worked for Locke (wonder if he'll end up on the Island?)


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> What episode was that?


I was confused by that as well. but then script master hefe came along... 



hefe said:


> From "Man of Science, Man of Faith"
> 
> JACK: Try me.
> HURLEY: Awhile ago I was in this kind of psych ward, and there was this guy, Leonard -- and all the time I knew him all he ever said were these numbers -- 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42 -- over and over and over again. And they kind of got stuck in my head. So, when I got out -- well, actually a couple of months after I got out -- I was buying a frozen burrito and I thought, hey, I should play the lottery. And I guess those numbers were still stuck in my head so I played them. And I won 114 million dollars. That's when it started happening -- my grandpa died, my house caught on fire, the chicken joint that I worked at got hit by a meteor -- well, actually meteorite. Okay, so tonight I see the same freaking numbers on the hatch thing -- just written on the side -- and that's why I tried to stop it -- because that thing is cursed, man.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

ahh, so he hired Randy because he blames himself for the Chicken place being destroyed?!?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Magister said:


> ahh, so he hired Randy because he blames himself for the Chicken place being destroyed?!?


That's what I'm thinking.

Hey, maybe Locke was injured in the meteorite strike.


----------



## JLWINE (Jun 18, 2002)

pallendo said:


> I'm going to need those TPS reports by Friday, OK?........
> 
> -Peter


Which is also want Locke's boss told him when Locke was sitting in the cubicle in season 1 as I recall


----------



## RunnerFL (May 10, 2005)

scheckeNYK said:


> *www.bigspaceship1.com*
> Personally, I missed where this URL was even leaked. This has also got to be a fake fan site. The flash file itself is named "lost.swf" which is too generic to be done by the producers. And it also lacks the disclaimer.


bigspaceship1.com was leaked by going to hansofoundation.org using SSL [https://thehansofoundation.org]. The thehansofoundation.org domain is registered by ABC.

Domain ID106939446-LROR
Domain Name:THEHANSOFOUNDATION.ORG
Created On:18-Jul-2005 19:25:55 UTC
Last Updated On:17-Sep-2005 04:05:12 UTC
Expiration Date:18-Jul-2007 19:25:55 UTC
Sponsoring Registrar:Tucows Inc. (R11-LROR)
Status:CLIENT TRANSFER PROHIBITED
Status:CLIENT UPDATE PROHIBITED
Registrant ID:tu8XYzBd1Q9n6Trn
Registrant Name:ABC, Inc.
Registrant Organization:ABC, Inc.
Registrant Street1:77 West 66th Street
Registrant Street2:
Registrant Street3:
Registrant City:New York
Registrant State/Province:NY
Registrant Postal Code:10023
Registrant Country:US
Registrant Phone:+1.8186233200
Registrant Phone Ext.:
Registrant FAX:
Registrant FAX Ext.:
Registrant Email:[email protected]
Admin ID:tu2a7BJevHccITRa
Admin Name:ABC.com .
Admin Organization:ABC.com
Admin Street1:500 S. Buena Vista Street
Admin Street2:
Admin Street3:
Admin City:Burbank
Admin State/Province:CA
Admin Postal Code:91521
Admin Country:US
Admin Phone:+1.8186233200
Admin Phone Ext.:
Admin FAX:
Admin FAX Ext.:
Admin Email:[email protected]


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

hefe said:


> Hey... I was at lunch... a guy's gotta eat.


Great work, thanks. :up:



canyonero! said:


> To me, "got out" implies he was a patient.


I agree, and there's this:



> JACK: You were in a psych ward?
> HURLEY: I'm not crazy.


If he worked there, it would be very strange not to mention that at this point in the conversation. He says "I'm not crazy" defensively, as if he was a patient.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Wasn't Desmond eating fresh eggs the first time we met him. Eggs only have a shelf life of a few weeks. That would seem to suggest that food re-supply happens rather frequently. Unless there's a chicken farm somewhere . . .


----------



## mohler7154 (Mar 7, 2005)

Philly Bill said:


> *WHY?*
> 
> I don't get it. If I were them the first thing I'd assume is that the thing fell off.


The bottle with messages for home is the one piece of everyone else on the island that was taking with on the raft. It is doubtful that they would take such lousy care of it that it would just fall off. The fact that it did means that they ran into problems. If i were in there shoes, I would assume that it is possible that they just ran into rough water, but it is still a pretty ominous sign.

And while we are on the subject i think that it made a lot of sense for Sun to bury the bottle. The raft is the only real hope that any of the island folk have for getting home, so even if it doesn't confirm that that hope is lost, it stills hurts it. I say let everyone still have there hope of getting home, it will make everyones life on the island a little bit better


----------



## DLiquid (Sep 17, 2001)

Tsiehta said:


> Wasn't Desmond eating fresh eggs the first time we met him. Eggs only have a shelf life of a few weeks. That would seem to suggest that food re-supply happens rather frequently. Unless there's a chicken farm somewhere . . .


The man in the chicken suit lays the eggs.

I saw talk of fresh eggs in the thread here but I re-watched that scene at the time and I saw nothing that looked like fresh eggs. I think people were seeing things.


----------



## Granny (Mar 29, 2005)

Magister said:


> ahh, so he hired Randy because he blames himself for the Chicken place being destroyed?!?


I would think he hired Randy just to f**k with him. The first thing I thought of when Hurley quit was that he would buy the chicken joint and the be the boss of Randy. Standard employee fantasy.

So, he was a patient in the mental hospital. And this was before the lottery win, and thus before the chicken joint, and the scene where he is living with mama and she is nagging him. Wonder if he was in the psyche ward for bullemia, thus the monniker "Hurley". And of course, he was cured, which is why he is so overweight now and doesn't seem to care.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

DLiquid said:


> The man in the chicken suit lays the eggs.
> 
> I saw talk of fresh eggs in the thread here but I re-watched that scene at the time and I saw nothing that looked like fresh eggs. I think people were seeing things.


No eggs. It was a canned fruit, maybe cherries or something looking similar.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

mohler7154 said:


> ... i think that it made a lot of sense for Sun to bury the bottle.


I just thought it was symbolic of her 'burying' her husband Jin.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Philly Bill said:


> I just thought it was symbolic of her 'burying' her husband Jin.


I'm sure that was the intention.


----------



## reddev (Oct 13, 2005)

bigspaceship1 is a REAL site (not a fan site). Big Spaceship is the interactive agency that is doing the whole viral campaign... I can confirm that 100%.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

hefe said:


> That's what I'm thinking.


I took it as Hurley hiring Randy because, by that point, he realized the bad luck he was causing and felt back about the meteorite strike.

It does bring up an interesting thought tho .. as their past lives start linking together, it seems like you can start to show there is a single person in between each survivor, and the survivor is indirectly responsible for the "middle man" causing grief:

Hurley gives Randy the job out of sympathy. Randy makes Locke's life miserable.

Jack "chooses" to save his wife. Shannon's father killed by the accident, which gets Shannon cut off.

I wonder if the people involved in Kate and Michael's car accidents (and however Locke got injured) are connected to other survivors.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

Magister said:


> ahh, so he hired Randy because he blames himself for the Chicken place being destroyed?!?


IIRC Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company, his accountant told him that.

I think that the whole Randy thing is either a red herring on part of the writers or it is just another one of the random coincidences that links the characters together.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Keith_R90210 said:


> IIRC Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company, his accountant told him that.
> 
> I think that the whole Randy thing is either a red herring on part of the writers or it is just another one of the random coincidences that links the characters together.


Good point.


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

hefe said:


> Good point.


But no fun


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Is anyone else obsessed with bigspaceship1? I know I am. 
Can someone tell me the easy way to copy the code? 
I have the translator, I just don't like writing it down. 

Thanks 

PS Right now it's back to a rabbit. This time in a beaker. If you let the audio play, you will hear numbers. NEW NUMBERS.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Keith_R90210 said:


> IIRC Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company, his accountant told him that.
> 
> I think that the whole Randy thing is either a red herring on part of the writers or it is just another one of the random coincidences that links the characters together.


I agree completely.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

So, was there actually milk for real or only in the dream?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cherry ghost said:


> So, was there actually milk for real or only in the dream?


Just the dream, I believe.

Unless they have evaporated milk or something like that...The carton was in the dream.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

Keith_R90210 said:


> IIRC Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company, his accountant told him that.
> 
> I think that the whole Randy thing is either a red herring on part of the writers or it is just another one of the random coincidences that links the characters together.


I don't think it matters whether Hurley knew he owned the box company or not and I don't think the coincidences that link the characters together are at all random.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

desulliv said:


> I don't think it matters whether Hurley knew he owned the box company or not and I don't think the coincidences that link the characters together are at all random.


If you are reasoning that perhaps Hurley got Randy the job because of the misfortune that he brought him (or believes that he did), then yes, it does matter. But it seems more likely that this is a coincidence.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

hefe said:


> If you are reasoning that perhaps Hurley got Randy the job because of the misfortune that he brought him (or believes that he did), then yes, it does matter. But it seems more likely that this is a coincidence.


I'm thinking that the "coincidences" are not random and are not dependent on conscious knowledge of one character to another. I actually don't think Hurley got Randy the job, but there is some link as to why he got that particular job.


----------



## Hathor46 (May 13, 2004)

Ok, first of all, let me just say that my favorite scene this episode was when Hurley gave Charlie and Claire that Penut Butter (a truely priceless moment). 

Now, onto the carton of milk. 

I think it was real as it must've been an object of the room that Hurley saw before he had that dream in his initial visit to the bunker. I don't believe it was a "special" kind of milk that could sustain a long shelf life because that wouldn't be as common as "normal" milk-Who would put a pic of a kid on a carton of evaporated or "special" milk ? The masses wouldn't see it because not too many people buy that stuff. Because of this, I believe someone was there recently dropping off "fresh" normal milk.

How soon after someone is missing do they get plastered on a milk carton? How long was Walt "missing" before they took that flight?

As for why Sun buried the bottle, I believe she was doing that because if others saw it they would loose hope- Hope that the rafters are still out there surviving. For example: If your child was missing, would you rather the detectives find no trace of them, or would you rather them to find an article of clothing or a shoe and nothing else? The first imples the hope that they are still alive out there somewhere, the 2nd, not so much so.

Has anyone made a theory on who Locke's father really is yet? Someone mentioned to me on another site that he could be the real "Sawyer" as is a con man. 

Karri =)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

There was no real carton of milk, just like there wasn't any real steak dinners with mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

desulliv said:


> I'm thinking that the "coincidences" are not random and are not dependent on conscious knowledge of one character to another. I actually don't think Hurley got Randy the job, but there is some link as to why he got that particular job.


There may be some link, but how is it relevant unless it's also more than a coincidence that they ended up on the same ill-fated flight together? In other words, there may be some non-coincidental connection that Hurley didn't know about that resulted in Randy(if it is in fact the same person and not just someone with the same name played by the same actor - I'm still leaning towards it being a red herring, but for the sake of argument, we'll say he is) being Locke's boss. But unless that also had something to do with them being on the same flight, then it IS just a coincidence.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

pmyers said:


> There was no real carton of milk, just like there wasn't any real steak dinners with mashed taters and gravy.


That's a deal breaker. . . :down:


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

jeff125va said:


> There may be some link, but how is it relevant unless it's also more than a coincidence that they ended up on the same ill-fated flight together? In other words, there may be some non-coincidental connection that Hurley didn't know about that resulted in Randy(if it is in fact the same person and not just someone with the same name played by the same actor - I'm still leaning towards it being a red herring, but for the sake of argument, we'll say he is) being Locke's boss. But unless that also had something to do with them being on the same flight, then it IS just a coincidence.


That could be, but I think that there are connections to the coincidences that we just don't know yet. I think we will find out (or I'm going to have to go back to my real life).

_To clarify:_ And these connections are the reason they are on the same flight.


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

This whole show is full of incredible "coincidences"... it's not likely that Randy working at the box company is meaningless, given how the lives of everyone involved are apparently intertwined. While Hurley didn't get him the job, it must mean something to be revealed later...


----------



## acej80 (Jan 19, 2003)

danieljanderson said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with bigspaceship1? I know I am.
> Can someone tell me the easy way to copy the code?
> I have the translator, I just don't like writing it down.


Select "View Source" in your web browser, and you'll see the text there. The View Source varies from browser to browser, so just look at the menu options, and you'll find it.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Some one at Aintitcool or somewhere was claiming that Boone is eating an Apollo bar in season one... implying ... i dont know what. That Kate is destined to die?

Anyone able to confirm this?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Philly Bill said:


> WHO'S sense of humor? Hurley has no idea Walt is missing. He thinks he's out on the raft somewhere.


Actually, he knows that all of them are missing (from the outside world's point of view).



mohler7154 said:


> And while we are on the subject i think that it made a lot of sense for Sun to bury the bottle. The raft is the only real hope that any of the island folk have for getting home, so even if it doesn't confirm that that hope is lost, it stills hurts it. I say let everyone still have there hope of getting home, it will make everyones life on the island a little bit better


Well, if the raft is their only hope and there's a chance that it may have floundered, then they should certainly discuss sending another raft (once the seasonal currents shift again).



reddev said:


> bigspaceship1 is a REAL site (not a fan site). Big Spaceship is the interactive agency that is doing the whole viral campaign... I can confirm that 100%.


Well, coming from you, I guess we'll have to believe it 100%!


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

acej80 said:


> Select "View Source" in your web browser, and you'll see the text there. The View Source varies from browser to browser, so just look at the menu options, and you'll find it.


Thank You. Much easier.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Anybody have one of those kids "red" filters for finding hidden mazes on some games?
It might be worth a look at Bigspaceship1.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> So the ideas of what happened to the other survivors so far are
> 
> Sick from something
> Ate each other
> ...


I was thinking human sacrifice, with or without cannibalism. Not sure why it occurred to me, just did.  
And I did cry when Rose put away the candy bar for Bernard, and when Bernard learned she was ok. I love the actor who played Bernard, he did a great turn on ER as an obnoxious cardiologist. He's great in everything he does. :up:


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Keith_R90210 said:


> IIRC Hurley didn't even know he owned a box company, his accountant told him that.
> 
> I think that the whole Randy thing is either a red herring on part of the writers or it is just another one of the random coincidences that links the characters together.


But do we have enough information to know the timeline of when Hurley finds out he owns a box company, and when Randy (presumably) is hired by this box company?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

BrettStah said:


> But do we have enough information to know the timeline of when Hurley finds out he owns a box company, and when Randy (presumably) is hired by this box company?


Not precisely, no.

We know that Randy worked at the Chicken place before and at least immediately following Hurley's Lotto win.

We know that it was a _least _a few months between the Lotto and the plane crash, per Hurley's conversation with his accountant.


> And, when we add in the generous settlement from the LAPD for your false arrest you almost doubled your net worth in a few short months. I still can't imagine how the police mistook you for a drug dealer.


We know that Randy worked with Locke very soon before his Walkabout was scheduled, which led to him being on flight 815.


> RANDY: So you wander around hunting and gathering food, right? On foot?
> 
> LOCKE: Not that you would understand, but a walkabout is a journey of spiritual
> renewal where one derives strength from the earth and becomes inseparable from
> it. I have vacation days. I'm going, Randy. I already made a reservation.


I think that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mike20878 (Jun 8, 2001)

danieljanderson said:


> bisgspaceship1 is different again.
> 
> I don't know how to copy and paste the morse code.


... --- -- . - .. -- . ... / .- / .--. --- .-.. .- .-. / -... . .- .-. / .. ... / .--- ..- ... - / .- / .--. --- .-.. .- .-. / .--. . .- .-.

SOMETIMES A POLAR BEAR IS JUST A POLAR PEAR


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

hefe, you are the script master, so I'm giving you a project. I thought that I remembered something from S1 where it basically said that Hurley won the lottery about one year prior to the flight. Am I just making this up? I really think there was some reference to this.

As for the steak dinner in Hurley's dream. Did anyone else find it wierd that he simply opened up a box and there was a plate full of (apparently) warm food? I also thought it was interesting that he grabbed the steak and dipped it into the mashed potatos. Never seen that method before. Might have to try it next time.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

devdogaz said:


> hefe, you are the script master, so I'm giving you a project. I thought that I remembered something from S1 where it basically said that Hurley won the lottery about one year prior to the flight. Am I just making this up? I really think there was some reference to this.


From "Numbers"



> Charlie: Well, all this time on the island, you've told me nothing about yourself.
> Hurley: We've all got personal stuff, dude.
> Charlie: Don't change the subject. We're lost out here. Jack and Sayid could be hurt, if not blown to bits, all because you're acting like some bloody nutter.
> Hurley: I am not crazy. I've got my reasons. . .
> ...


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

devdogaz said:


> hefe, you are the script master, so I'm giving you a project. I thought that I remembered something from S1 where it basically said that Hurley won the lottery about one year prior to the flight. Am I just making this up? I really think there was some reference to this.


I don't know if it was ever specified, but in the Jin backstory, when he visited the government official who gave him the puppy, we saw Hurley on the tv in the guy's house. If I remember correctly, the shot showed Hurley climbing into a van while surrounded by cameras - so it's very likely it was from the same situation at the convenience store that we saw in this week's episode.

When Sun was preparing for the trip, we saw that the dog was full grown. Somehow, that should give us a timeline for how long ago Hurley won the money. How long does it take for a puppy to grow into a dog?

_EDIT - Yeah, what hefe said._



devdogaz said:


> As for the steak dinner in Hurley's dream. Did anyone else find it wierd that he simply opened up a box and there was a plate full of (apparently) warm food?


It was a dream. Weird stuff happens in dreams.


----------



## Delta13 (Jan 25, 2003)

It's obvious that the Apollo chocolate bars are special for some reason. First, because they keep showing them. Second, because Hurley's never heard of them (and I'm betting he knows every chocolate bar ever made). Third, it looks like that's the only food item that has a "normal" logo and name. Everything else looked largely generic.

What they mean or why, no clue. Maybe they cure the sickness on the other side of the island. Kate seemed awfully healthy after that shower .... 

Everyone seems to have missed that Ana-Lucia didn't open the door to the other hatch, she knocked/scratched in a code first. Clear indicator of being in hostile territory. And that you can't simply open the hatch from the outside.

And it's a good thing Jack and Sayid didn't see Hurley setting up dynamite inside the bunker after their little talk about nuclear containment.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Delta13 said:


> Everyone seems to have missed that Ana-Lucia didn't open the door to the other hatch, she knocked/scratched in a code first. Clear indicator of being in hostile territory. And that you can't simply open the hatch from the outside.


I took this differently. The door can be opened from the outside, however the tail-group has decided to use knocking-signals to alert the ones inside the bunker that they are coming in, and they are part of their group.

Without the knocking and scraping, I was assuming that upon opening the door, they would be attacked.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> I took this differently. The door can be opened from the outside, however the tail-group has decided to use knocking-signals to alert the ones inside the bunker that they are coming in, and they are part of their group.
> 
> Without the knocking and scraping, I was assuming that upon opening the door, they would be attacked.


It could even just be a flat out precausionary and nothing to do w/ having been attacked in the past.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> I took this differently. The door can be opened from the outside, however the tail-group has decided to use knocking-signals to alert the ones inside the bunker that they are coming in, and they are part of their group.
> 
> Without the knocking and scraping, I was assuming that upon opening the door, they would be attacked.


Then why wouldn't she have knocked to give the signal, then opened the door herself? I could have swore she knocked, then stood there waiting for the door to be opened.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

LordKronos said:


> Then why wouldn't she have knocked to give the signal, then opened the door herself? I could have swore she knocked, then stood there waiting for the door to be opened.


You are correct. She did. It could have be locked from the inside I suppose.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> You are correct. She did. It could have be locked from the inside I suppose.


So maybe THEY all found the upper hatch of that bunker and are the same as the main group now too. Drop down the top and open from the inside. Do they have a locke too


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Maybe they will do like an entire 1 or 2 episodes just on the 23 survivors group, to learn about them.


----------



## Sharpes (Aug 13, 2003)

tecban said:


> This whole show is full of incredible "coincidences"... it's not likely that Randy working at the box company is meaningless, given how the lives of everyone involved are apparently intertwined. While Hurley didn't get him the job, it must mean something to be revealed later...


Theres no reason why Hurley couldnt have given Randy the job. We saw where he learned that he owned a box company, what we dont know is how much time passed from then till he got on the plane. Its perfectly reasonable to beleive that months passed between the two.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Some one at Aintitcool or somewhere was claiming that Boone is eating an Apollo bar in season one... implying ... i dont know what. That Kate is destined to die?
> 
> Anyone able to confirm this?


Hard to see for sure here, due to the darkness:










But same person who posted this zoomed in and compared to a shot with Kate holding one in "Adrift" for comparison:










Another comparison shot:


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Looks silver in color, like a 3 Musketeers bar to me.

And what is that white word above "Apollo"? Almost looks like 'Wafers'. Can't make it out.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe the key is the tag line on the wrapper "full of nuts".......


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Even if it is an apollo bar, what does that matter really? It wasn't important enough to even show you a decent shot of it.


----------



## barink (Sep 28, 2005)

I heard the F word (I think). I was also thinking cannibalism.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

How about this......Apollo......A pollo......a chicken......


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jlb said:


> How about this......Apollo......A pollo......a chicken......


A chicken.... a chick en .... a chick IN .... a chick in what? in the hatch?? oh my god there is a hidden person! Or maybe Kate taking the shower or something.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I just thought of it given the whole Hurley's job at the chicken place.....that's all.......

Maybe since it appears that JJ is a Star Wars fan with all of the SW references, this could just be a nod to the space program, the Apollo missions, etc.......

Or maybe it links to the whole experiment thing from the angle of contaminated space junk has landed on the island and maybe that is responsible for whatever is making people sick.....just random wild (hopefully smeekless) thoughts.....


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Philly Bill said:


> "The next time you hit me? I'm gonna kill you."
> 
> Lighten up Francis.


Is the chicken restaurant website an official site? The frame that has the number in it says "Jack will di" at the top...hmm

Maybe jack will diet...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

People have said that since there is no ABC anywhere on it, it is fake.


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

MrClucks is different.
Audio file of their Podcast, a coupon ??? and a word jumble that I haven't completed.


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Sharpes said:


> Theres no reason why Hurley couldnt have given Randy the job. We saw where he learned that he owned a box company, what we dont know is how much time passed from then till he got on the plane. Its perfectly reasonable to beleive that months passed between the two.


I agree that nothing we know so far rules out that possibility, but nothing has confirmed it either. My gut is still that it's a red herring. Not that this is definitive either, but I think it's unusual for guys to go from clean shaven with a neat haircut to scruffy facial hair and a moppy haircut, especially one who's in a new supervisory job.

But for the sake of argument, if it is the same character, and even if Hurley did get him the job at some point after finding out he owned the box company, it's still pure speculation that it's anything more than a coincidence that Locke was on the same ill-fated (or not) flight as Hurley, his employer and his supervisor's former employee. Locke was there on vacation; I forget if we know why Hurley was there but as far as I know there's been no connection established between them that would have anything to do with them being on the same flight.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Just did a search on "Mr. Clucks" and found a Hawaii thread where someone saw a Popeyes in Dillingham, Hawaii being converted to Mr. Clucks for the filming of the Hurley backstory. Some neat behind the scenes pics....

http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost00.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost01.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost02.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost03.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost04.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost05.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost06.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost07.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost08.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost09.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost10.jpg
http://members.aol.com/kudoshido/bwah/lost11.jpg


----------



## jeff125va (Mar 15, 2001)

Deekeryu said:


> We got to see the entrance to the hatch, but it doesn't look very hidden at all. It's like a big door out in the open. I wonder why they hadn't seen it before, and it looks really easy to get into. Why is it one side has an entrance you have to blow open to get into, while the other you just turn the wheel, and you get inside?


I'm surprised this question hasn't had more discussion. It almost seems like a major plot hole to me, so maybe I'm missing something. Perhaps the point of having to blow up the hatch was not to keep people out, but to keep people in (it was, after all, the side marked "quarantine"), but that theory doesn't hold very well because Desmond obviously knew how to get out through the other exit. Plus, it seems likely that the other entrance is the one that would be used for bringing in supplies, appliances, etc., so it would have to be known about by the occupants.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

jeff125va said:


> I'm surprised this question hasn't had more discussion. It almost seems like a major plot hole to me, so maybe I'm missing something. Perhaps the point of having to blow up the hatch was not to keep people out, but to keep people in (it was, after all, the one marked "quarantine," but that theory doesn't hold very well because Desmond obviously knew how to get out through the other exit. Plus, it seems likely that the other entrance is the one that would be used for bringing in supplies, appliances, etc., so it would have to be known about by the occupants.


Maybe it's an emergancy hatch, and the whole bunker was never ment for complete lockdown, so who knows.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

nataylor said:


> I thought they went "Lord of the Flies" and killed each other.


That's what I think as well....


----------



## tecban (Oct 10, 2005)

Sharpes said:


> Theres no reason why Hurley couldnt have given Randy the job. We saw where he learned that he owned a box company, what we dont know is how much time passed from then till he got on the plane. Its perfectly reasonable to beleive that months passed between the two.


I'll buy that. That would be the connection, then... I just wouldn't put it past the writers to make it yet another coincidence, either.


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

pmyers said:



> There was no real carton of milk, just like there wasn't any real steak dinners with mashed taters and gravy.


Its easy to forget. Even last night watching it again I'm saying to my wife... 'I can't get over how weird it is... he opens a cardboard box and inside is a steak dinner, mashed potaoes?'

She says (again for the hundreth time) ... 'he's dreaming honey'.

Oh. Yeah.


----------



## e30mpwrd (Jan 16, 2003)

jkeegan said:


> So Desmond was only gonna have enough food for another 3 months, eh?.


 Several people echoed this above, but I could have sworn Hurley said it was only enough food to last 3 months for the 40+ survivors, which would mean Desmond would have had enough food for 10 years assuming none went bad. Did I mishear?

Remember, there is no spoon...


----------



## brott (Feb 23, 2001)

BrettStah said:


> But do we have enough information to know the timeline of when Hurley finds out he owns a box company, and when Randy (presumably) is hired by this box company?


Since I didn't go back and watch, this is from memory. However, wasn't the time we met Randy with Locke very shortly before the walkabout, and as such the return flight from Sydney? Also wasn't the Box company thing at least somewhat close to when Hurley won the Lottery? There has been a strong implication that bad things started happening really quickly after the win (uncle? dies while the cameras are still rolling, etc.) That would certainly leave enough time for Hurley to get his old boss a job after the metorite and before the flight. Again, not confirmed, but I disagree that the theory of Hurley hiring his old boss can be completely discounted at this point.

Now, is it a coincidence that there are Apollo bars and that Hurley corrected himself by changing "meteor" to "meteorite?" Perhaps there is a sixth-sense like phenomenon going on and the mention of "something from space" is a clue indicator. The object is not necessarily the clue, but the appearance of the object means that you should look very closely at this sequence ... Just a random thought.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Hurley said 3 meals a day for one person for 3 months. Scriptmaster Hefe?!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

e30mpwrd said:


> Several people echoed this above, but I could have sworn Hurley said it was only enough food to last 3 months for the 40+ survivors, which would mean Desmond would have had enough food for 10 years assuming none went bad. Did I mishear?
> 
> Remember, there is no spoon...


Yeah duh, we all botched that one a bunch of posts ago.

3 months * 40 people = 120 months = 10 years


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> bigspaceship1.com was leaked by going to hansofoundation.org using SSL [https://thehansofoundation.org]. The thehansofoundation.org domain is registered by ABC.
> 
> Domain ID106939446-LROR
> Domain Name:THEHANSOFOUNDATION.ORG
> ...


So, it's legit then?


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

jlb said:


> Or maybe it links to the whole experiment thing from the angle of contaminated space junk has landed on the island and maybe that is responsible for whatever is making people sick.....just random wild (hopefully smeekless) thoughts.....


I remember that being the plot of an episode of The Six Million Dollar Man in the 70's.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

7thton said:


> So, it's legit then?


Not sure, I thought http://thehansofoundation.org was the one that was legit, while the *https://* version was the one that was not.

Now, if you try to go to the https one, it's something different:

https://thehansofoundation.org
And that's the one that leaked bigspacehip1

(and nice Office quote! :up: )


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

jubrand said:


> Not sure, I thought http://thehansofoundation.org was the one that was legit, while the *https://* version was the one that was not.
> 
> Now, if you try to go to the https one, it's something different:
> 
> ...


The Morse Code in the bigspacehip1 site says (and I'm sure I'm smeeking, but...)

SOMETIMES/A/POLAR/BEAR/IS/JUST/A/POLAR/PEAR

Pear? WTH?


----------



## peitsche (Nov 13, 2002)

e30mpwrd said:


> Several people echoed this above, but I could have sworn Hurley said it was only enough food to last 3 months for the 40+ survivors, which would mean Desmond would have had enough food for 10 years assuming none went bad. Did I mishear?


actually, I thought he said there was enough food for *three meals a day for a month*. paging hefe...


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe they all have been part of a Hanso experiment since birth.......


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

Just rewatched the scene.

Hurley: "Dude, there's enough food in there to feed one guy, three meals a day for another three months."


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

I think we are going to find someone (or 2 people) that are bi-polar.

That may explain "Polar Pear" (I know the spelling is wrong)
The was also a song being played another time about someone with a split personality.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Does anyone think that maybe Randy is working at the box company just by chance? That maybe Hurley doesn't even realize that his former boss is one of his employees?

Surely people that have $150+ million hire people to invest their money. As such, I can see how they might wind up with many different companies and probably have little to do with their day to day operations.

Just a thought.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> Does anyone think that maybe Randy is working at the box company just by chance? That maybe Hurley doesn't even realize that his former boss is one of his employees?
> 
> Surely people that have $150+ million hire people to invest their money. As such, I can see how they might wind up with many different companies and probably have little to do with their day to day operations.
> 
> Just a thought.


Didn't Hurley not even realize he _owned_ a box company? I thought his financial advisor told him about it last year and he was surprised.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

I just went ot ABC's site to check on some details in the recaps......has anyone else noticed that the Season 2 episode recaps are maybe at best about 30% the length of the recaps they did for Season 1. Heck, the recap for "Everyone Hates...." starts off with "Hurley awakes from his dream"....and has no mention of what he saw in the dream.

Sheesh, are they just getting lazy at ABC or what?


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

jlb said:


> Sheesh, are they just getting lazy at ABC or what?


Maybe they figure this will encourage people to watch instead of read the episode.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jubrand said:


> Didn't Hurley not even realize he _owned_ a box company? I thought his financial advisor told him about it last year and he was surprised.


Yeah, Keith_R90210 said that in post #254.

Sheesh...aren't people even going to read the thread?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I firmly believe that the significance of the Apollo candy bar will become apparent when we learn that The Others have formed a religion based on Apollo Creed.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> I firmly believe that the significance of the Apollo candy bar will become apparent when we learn that The Others have formed a religion based on Apollo Creed.


That works...and they can recite the Apollo Creed during their services.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

hefe said:


> Yeah, Keith_R90210 said that in post #254.
> 
> Sheesh...aren't people even going to read the thread?


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

Legit? Significant?

(not made by me but culled from another one of those sites out there)



















EDIT: I'm just retarded and can't figure out how to make the image display in the post.

EDIT: Did it. Still retarded though.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

jlb said:


> I just went ot ABC's site to check on some details in the recaps......has anyone else noticed that the Season 2 episode recaps are maybe at best about 30% the length of the recaps they did for Season 1. Heck, the recap for "Everyone Hates...." starts off with "Hurley awakes from his dream"....and has no mention of what he saw in the dream.
> 
> Sheesh, are they just getting lazy at ABC or what?


Either that or they figure that with 10,000 geeks on the internet recapping and disecting every episode, there is no need to go into much detail?


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Legit? Significant?
> 
> (not made by me but culled from another one of those sites out there)
> 
> ...


Holy crap....


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow, now that is a cool find Vito!


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I was just forwarded another potential background image shocker (if not edited):

http://www.lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529

Check out the far right, middle of the shot .. there's a DHARMA LOGO on the wreckage!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

MitchO said:


> I was just forwarded another potential background image shocker (if not edited):
> 
> http://www.lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529
> 
> Check out the far right, middle of the shot .. there's a DHARMA LOGO on the wreckage!


What are we, amateurs? 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3333416&&#post3333416


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

MitchO said:


> I was just forwarded another potential background image shocker (if not edited):
> 
> http://www.lost-media.com/modules.php?name=coppermine&file=displayimage&album=19&pos=529
> 
> Check out the far right, middle of the shot .. there's a DHARMA LOGO on the wreckage!


Yes. This stuff came up before. There is some debate as to whether it is accurate or existed on the plane in life before the show... See post above.

And just for fun... (also not made by me)


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

LOL. I saw the last one and I was like "WAIT A MINUTE".

Since it appears there was some sort of symbol on the plane, do we have access to any screen shots of the plane at the airport? I can't remember if they ever showed it at the gate, or taxing out. Or even in the air.


----------



## desulliv (Aug 22, 2003)

dswallow said:


> Maybe they figure this will encourage people to watch instead of read the episode.


I'll just read the Classic Comic Book version. . .


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Legit? Significant?
> 
> (not made by me but culled from another one of those sites out there)
> 
> ...


I don't undertand the significance of this. Am I supposed to know who that picture is of? So someone has a plate in their office that looks like the symbol of a ficticious company in a TV show. What's the point? I'm sure I could find a picture of something octagonal shaped in real life and post it here saying that it's the Dharma Corp. logo.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

devdogaz said:


> I don't undertand the significance of this. Am I supposed to know who that picture is of? So someone has a plate in their office that looks like the symbol of a ficticious company in a TV show. What's the point? I'm sure I could find a picture of something octagonal shaped in real life and post it here saying that it's the Dharma Corp. logo.


Go watch the orientation film again.

Greg


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

devdogaz said:


> I don't undertand the significance of this. Am I supposed to know who that picture is of? So someone has a plate in their office that looks like the symbol of a ficticious company in a TV show. What's the point? I'm sure I could find a picture of something octagonal shaped in real life and post it here saying that it's the Dharma Corp. logo.


You are kidding, right? You do know that is the Dharma Initiative film that Locke and Jack watched, right??


----------



## Sharpes (Aug 13, 2003)

Whats the big deal with the candy bars. APpolo candy bars are popular in the UK, no reason to assume they arent available in Austrailia. Not any different then if they were eating a hershey bar.


----------



## joeinma (Jan 11, 2002)

svenhummer said:


> So is Lost just one of those shows that keeps its audience by never really resolving anything, or do the writers take their sweet time with everything?


Ever watch X-Files? Did that show ever answer any questions, at least until the last ever episode. As Lost writers answer one question, they leave you with 10 more, otherwise, if you knew the answers, you would not watch anymore.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I firmly believe that the significance of the Apollo candy bar will become apparent when we learn that The Others have formed a religion based on Apollo Creed.


I thought it was a nod to the Apollo space missions - particularly after bigspaceship1.com hit.

But then Sharpes revealed the UK-ness of such bars....I've been ruined by Hershey. If it isn't Hershey, I'm suspicious.

...and a quick look through Google about "Apollo candy" or "Apollo chocolate" won't get you ANYTHING about a potentially real product, just list after list of BB's talking about apollo candy on Lost. sigh.


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

> Maybe they all have been part of a Hanso experiment since birth.......


interesting idea, but IIRC, the Hanso exp started somtime in the 70's. a lot of the characters were obviously born before that.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

The trees and foilage are all green - any significance???  


Anyway - this was a decent episode, no answers, and with the dream sequence with Hurly we are quickly treading down the path of Twin Peaks. 

Love the photo shopped Darma images all over the place! - The writers of this show are not that clever, nor are they looking that far in advanced - it is a surprise hit everyone!!!


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

nedthelab said:


> The trees and foilage are all green - any significance???
> 
> Anyway - this was a decent episode, no answers, and with the dream sequence with Hurly we are quickly treading down the path of Twin Peaks.
> 
> Love the photo shopped Darma images all over the place! - The writers of this show are not that clever, nor are they looking that far in advanced - it is a surprise hit everyone!!!


The only one of those images that was photoshopped was the Locke one with the orange. The others are real screen grabs. The one with Walt showing the symbol on the plane is on the DVDs, without question, and so is the one that shows Jack finding his father's coffin and the symbol on the piece of the wreckage nearby.

Now I'll give you this.....neither of THOSE symbols are the exact same as the final Dharma one from this season, but it's possible that the writers just had the idea that "it'll be an octagon" and added the details this season.

I was also skeptic that about whether the symbols were just added to the DVDs later, but someone said that it was on their original taped episode (assuming they're not lying).


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

Sharpes said:


> Whats the big deal with the candy bars. APpolo candy bars are popular in the UK, no reason to assume they arent available in Austrailia. Not any different then if they were eating a hershey bar.


They are? The big deal is that we've never heard of them here in the US, and you're the first "international" person to come forward and tell us they exist outside of here.

So there you go .. it's not made up, they're European~


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> And just for fun... (also not made by me)


Surprisingly, this is a real screengrab. It was in an episode I saw a few days ago...

Edit: I may have missed it, the logo itself is photoshopped? Someone must be having fun messing with my mind


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

MitchO said:


> So there you go .. it's not made up, they're European~


Isn't that the same thing?

-Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Surprisingly, this is a real screengrab. It was in an episode I saw a few days ago...
> 
> Edit: I may have missed it, the logo itself is photoshopped? Someone must be having fun messing with my mind


Right, the screengrab is real, but the logo is added.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

jubrand said:


> Now I'll give you this.....neither of THOSE symbols are the exact same as the final Dharma one from this season, but it's possible that the writers just had the idea that "it'll be an octagon" and added the details this season.


You mean, decided that the octagon should be the same design as the Ba-Gua.

Did they luck into finding an appropriate octagonal symbol, or plan it from the start...?


----------



## Kevdog (Apr 18, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> So the ideas of what happened to the other survivors so far are
> 
> Sick from something
> Ate each other
> ...


The security system killed em.


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

nedthelab said:


> The trees and foilage are all green - any significance???
> 
> Anyway - this was a decent episode, no answers, and with the dream sequence with Hurly we are quickly treading down the path of *Twin Peaks*.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

hefe said:


> You mean, decided that the octagon should be the same design as the Ba-Gua.
> 
> Did they luck into finding an appropriate octagonal symbol, or plan it from the start...?


You're right, it's the same now, and there's no doubt that those symbols from the first season show an octagon with internal lines as well, but they still look like early versions.

Look at this one. I think it looks like one of the 8 sides of the octagon is much longer than the other ones, doesn't it? Not sure why, if they had the Ba-Gua in mind, they'd make it that way, but I also can't see how they _didn't_ have the Ba-Gua in mind when they put an octagon with internal lines on the stuff from season one.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

nedthelab said:


> The trees and foilage are all green - any significance???


The trees and foliage are significant when you realize that this is a tropical island, yet when they ran into the others they were dressed like they were on a fishing boat in the north atlantic, not the south pacific...


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Vito the TiVo said:


> The trees and foliage are significant when you realize that this is a tropical island, yet when they ran into the others they were dressed like they were on a fishing boat in the north atlantic, not the south pacific...


What, you never saw a bum in SoCal wearing sweaters and jackets and hats? 

Maybe it gets cold at night.


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

For the purpose of seeing their clothing... but also for the DeGroot comparison.

Their clothing just looks extremely well insulated for the tropics... and if I recall correctly Walt and company were not exactly cold and shivering...


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> For the purpose of seeing their clothing... but also for the DeGroot comparison.
> 
> Their clothing just looks extremely well insulated for the tropics... and if I recall correctly Walt and company were not exactly cold and shivering...


I am not buying the DeGroots are on the boat theory. Do people really think those pictures look like the same people?


----------



## sakev (Sep 29, 2005)

It's strange the big threat by the others seems to have dissappeared from their priority. They do now have access to a huge cache of weapons. I noted that Rambo err sorry Locke was preparing himself a nice little toy!


----------



## Vito the TiVo (Oct 27, 2003)

jubrand said:


> I am not buying the DeGroots are on the boat theory. Do people really think those pictures look like the same people?


Not really. I put it up for the warm clothers.

Not really, especially because:



Spoiler



The imdb points to the bearded one as being Kelvin, desmonds apparently not quite dead former bunker mate.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Posting from page 6 of the thread.. way behind..

With regards to Hurley's dream having Walt when Hurley didn't know he was gone (and Jin's bruise, and Locke knowing about Theresa falling up/down the stairs in his dream, etc), maybe these are 'inserted' dreams..

Cut back to the officially-denied-yet-we-still-talk-about-it idea of them all being dead and having to deal with issues from their lives.. what if someone (or some group of someones) examining their lives introduced dreams to cause people to deal with issues that had been troubling them in life.. Even on the island, Hurley still carried the pain of having his friends all apparently turn to him for money, get mad, etc. This dream helped push him to give out all of the food ahead of time, which actually helped heal his previous problem in his mind.. (i.e. it wasn't just solving the current food problem, but wiping away the previous lotto problem since he solved this food one). If that dream was specifically inserted/introduced by psychologists/experimenters/gods/etc, then it explains all of the extra knowledge, etc.

I don't believe that really, just a thought.


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

jubrand said:


> I am not buying the DeGroots are on the boat theory. Do people really think those pictures look like the same people?


The people in the pic don't look exactly alike but I think they do look similar. Technically, this could be attributed to the fact that the people in the Dharma video and the folks on the boat are different actors/actresses.

I'm inclined to believe that these people are the same people from the Dharma Orientation. I don't have anything to contradict this, nor do I have any evidence to support it. The people in the pics look similar IMHO.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

getbak said:


> I don't know if it was ever specified, but in the Jin backstory, when he visited the government official who gave him the puppy, we saw Hurley on the tv in the guy's house. If I remember correctly, the shot showed Hurley climbing into a van while surrounded by cameras - so it's very likely it was from the same situation at the convenience store that we saw in this week's episode.
> 
> When Sun was preparing for the trip, we saw that the dog was full grown. Somehow, that should give us a timeline for how long ago Hurley won the money. How long does it take for a puppy to grow into a dog?


couldnt it have been the crazy wagon he was getting into? big story, "Huge" lotto winner breaks down and goes nuts...full of nuts


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

danieljanderson said:


> MrClucks is different.
> Audio file of their Podcast, a coupon ??? and a word jumble that I haven't completed.


Sorry if someone answered this in the 3 pages ahead of me..

Took a while but from:

JACK WILL DI- --- ---- -- --- -----!

and

PSHISEOTINEOHCTNEA

(which was on the unofficial(?) mrclucks website) I got:



Spoiler



JACK WILL DIP HIS TOES IN THE OCEAN



Saw that, thought it was fake enough that the entire mrclucks site is just a fansite.


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Lee L said:


> What's wrong with that?


Becasue Twin Peaks started out great and quickly went to suckville


----------



## nedthelab (Oct 4, 2002)

Vito the TiVo said:


> The trees and foliage are significant when you realize that this is a tropical island, yet when they ran into the others they were dressed like they were on a fishing boat in the north atlantic, not the south pacific...


That's about all I can say -Wow


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

e30mpwrd said:


> Several people echoed this above, but I could have sworn Hurley said it was only enough food to last 3 months for the 40+ survivors, which would mean Desmond would have had enough food for 10 years assuming none went bad. Did I mishear?





MikeMar said:


> Yeah duh, we all botched that one a bunch of posts ago.
> 
> 3 months * 40 people = 120 months = 10 years


No, we did _not_ botch that..

From the closed caption on my TiVo, and my ears:

Jack: Are you serious?
Hurley: Dude, there's enough food in there to feed one guy three meals a day for another three months.


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Vito the TiVo said:


> Legit? Significant?
> 
> (not made by me but culled from another one of those sites out there)
> 
> ...


Just checked - the image is there in the broadcast. To my eyes it almost looks superimposed (as opposed to being an actual item on the bookshelf), but maybe I'm crazy.

Of particular interest now is the comment made by JJ(maybe?) in the commentary for the pilot (I think it was the pilot..) when Charlie ran up to the cockpit.. someone said something like
Yes.. and thereeee's the Oceanic logo.. I'm very glad we got that shot in"
or something like that.. bottom line, their comment certainly made me pay attention..


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

Two small things:

1) Any of us theorizing weeks ago that maybe Ethan had been from the hatch (now we know it was Kelvin/Calvin) should have figured out that hey, Ethan didn't have any guns.. the hatch certainly had guns.

2) I remember loooong ago people theorizing about maybe Danielle knowing Desmond (before we heard his story elaborated on).. Another thing we could have used to disprove this was that when they showed Danielle the hatch, she was surprised, and asked what it was..


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Bigspaceship1 code


> "be positive think negative"


----------



## JadeWolf07 (Jan 1, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have a tally of how many of each character-centric episodes there have been so far?


----------



## danieljanderson (Nov 19, 2002)

Just saw this on another site


> Sharon Alva is an anagram of Alvar Hanso


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

JadeWolf07 said:


> ...does anyone have a tally of how many of each character-centric episodes there have been so far?


Season 1 
Season 2


----------



## Alpinemaps (Jul 26, 2004)

Test said:


> couldnt it have been the crazy wagon he was getting into? big story, "Huge" lotto winner breaks down and goes nuts...full of nuts


Can't be the 'crazy wagon' - remember, Hurley got the numbers while he was in the hospital.


----------



## JadeWolf07 (Jan 1, 2004)

In case anyone else was wondering...

Character-centric Episodes:

Jack - 4
Kate - 3
Locke - 3
Charlie - 2
Hurley - 2
Michael/Walt - 2
Sun/Jin - 2 (As of the next episode)
Saywer - 2
Sayid - 2
Claire - 1
Boone/Shannon - 1


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

Alpinemaps said:


> Can't be the 'crazy wagon' - remember, Hurley got the numbers while he was in the hospital.


you are correct SIR


----------



## S. Stiffler (Oct 7, 2003)

JadeWolf07 said:


> In case anyone else was wondering...
> 
> Character-centric Episodes:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't know what 'Character-centric' episodes means...Can someone explain?

Thanks


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

S. Stiffler said:


> I'm sorry, I don't know what 'Character-centric' episodes means...Can someone explain?
> 
> Thanks


Centered around...the focus of the story. A Jack-centric episode is one where the backstories revolve around Jack.


----------



## niea_7 (Nov 5, 2003)

Vito the TiVo said:


> The trees and foliage are significant when you realize that this is a tropical island, yet when they ran into the others they were dressed like they were on a fishing boat in the north atlantic, not the south pacific...


I noticed this too and thought their clothing was a bit strange. But after the "Orientation" episode, I began to wonder if this has something to do with the supposed meteorology research that took place? Could there be some place nearby with strange weather patterns (either naturally or somehow induced) that makes such clothing appropriate?


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

Doesn't TCF member S. Stiffler (three posts above) look like Dominic Monaghan?










So, where's the TCF Evangeline Lilly?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Doesn't TCF member S. Stiffler (three posts above) look like Dominic Monaghan?


No, more like American Pie's Stiffler...









Of course, that's the point.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

hefe said:


> No, more like American Pie's Stiffler...


You could at least use some photos that do Sean William Scott some justice.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

dswallow said:


> You could at least use some photos that do Sean William Scott some justice.


Sorry, I didn't know where to go to get the "good" pictures.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

JadeWolf07 said:


> In case anyone else was wondering...
> 
> Character-centric Episodes:
> 
> ...


Really if you watch it, Sun had one. Jin had one. Next one could be about both of them but I bet it'll really focus on one. Boone had his. Shannon has not had hers. Neither has Walt (really.)


----------



## mohler7154 (Mar 7, 2005)

brott said:


> Since I didn't go back and watch, this is from memory. However, wasn't the time we met Randy with Locke very shortly before the walkabout, and as such the return flight from Sydney? Also wasn't the Box company thing at least somewhat close to when Hurley won the Lottery? There has been a strong implication that bad things started happening really quickly after the win (uncle? dies while the cameras are still rolling, etc.) That would certainly leave enough time for Hurley to get his old boss a job after the metorite and before the flight. Again, not confirmed, but I disagree that the theory of Hurley hiring his old boss can be completely discounted at this point.


My take on the whole thing is that Hurley may have gotten Randy a job at the box company (If it is even the same Randy) without even knowing about it. If i won the lottery and truly believed that bad things were happening because of it than, it wouldn't be too strange of me to want to give the employees of the Mr. Clucks that was destroyed a job. And if I was worth 156 million dollars I wouldn't be looking at there resumes, I would call my accountant or whoever and say give these guys a job and let them decide who works at the box company and who works elsewhere.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> So maybe THEY all found the upper hatch of that bunker and are the same as the main group now too. Drop down the top and open from the inside. Do they have a locke too


Of course they do. What do you think happened to the rest of their group of 23?


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

People have discussed they idea that the tail section people are a seperate island from the center fuselage survivors. 

However, wouldn't the ocean current that carried the message bottle back to the island also carry Jin, Michael, and Sawyer back to the same island?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

dswallow said:


> You could at least use some photos that do Sean William Scott some justice.


Doug, what movie is that 2nd picture from?


----------



## pallendo (Sep 28, 2005)

PJO1966 said:


> Doug, what movie is that 2nd picture from?


If I had to hazzard a guess... I would say "Rundown". The movie with The Rock in it.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Fool Me Twice said:


> Doesn't TCF member S. Stiffler (three posts above) look like Dominic Monaghan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that would be our own TiVOShanan!!!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

1 more day to another episode. Damn shows that are like crack and are Tivo proof for me.

I have to watch it that night just cause I want to.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> Maybe they will do like an entire 1 or 2 episodes just on the 23 survivors group, to learn about them.


I think they will. I'm not sure what kind of details are considered spoilers here (since some people don't even watch the previews) so just in case:



Spoiler



If you look at the upcoming episode list, #7 is titled "The Other 48 Days"


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> 1 more day to another episode. Damn shows that are like crack and are Tivo proof for me.
> 
> I have to watch it that night just cause I want to.


I agree, but not necessarily entirely tivo proof. Just wait until 9:20 to start watching. However, that didn't even work well in my house last week. My wife wanted to watch in the bedroom (small tv, tivoless, and uncomfortable position to watch from). So she did. And of course, I don't want to hear anything important 20 minutes ahead of time, so I close the bedroom door. Only she comes out during commercial and then leaves the door open. I go over to close it. She opens it to let the cats in/out. I have to close it again. Each time I go over there, I have my eyes closed, one ear plugged, and I'm kind of humming nonsense just to try drown out any audio I might hear. It probably looked pretty amusing, but I was NOT pleased!

This week, if I can't get her to wait 20 minutes and come out into the living room, then I'm going to have to wait until 10PM to start watching just so I can enjoy the process in peace and concentrate on the show.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

You messed up the spoiler tags in your post, 

True, but my Tivo is in my room and all my roomates watch it in the main room. Waiting for my 2nd one from the free Dockers one, so we can have a Tivo there.

So I usually do the :20 past the hour thing, but can't w/o a Tivo in the room


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

From the Lost-Media site:



> According to ABCmedianet.com, episode 2x06: <_title removed for spoiler potential_> has been rescheduled and 2x02: _Adrift _will air in it's time spot on October 26. No word yet as to why this is...


----------



## Charon2 (Nov 1, 2001)

My guess (on why they moved Ep 6 a week later) is November sweeps.



Spoiler



With 6 we start a big 3 episode arc... well 7 is the tail section story, who knows if that is part of 6 and 8's story. Since 6 and 8 are so tightly tied together, I am guessing they wanted to keep the close to one another.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Game 4 of the World Series is on October 26. Perhaps someone at ABC scheduling is a White Sox fan.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> You messed up the spoiler tags in your post


Oooooops. That will teach me not to preview. It would be easier if the reply page had a spoiler button, like it does for bold. Sorry folks


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

LordKronos said:


> Oooooops. That will teach me not to preview. It would be easier if the reply page had a spoiler button, like it does for bold. Sorry folks


I've thought that too. I don't know why there isn't a spoiler formatting button.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

It's probably because the basic software running the forum doesn't have it maybe? Since most forums you don't need spoilers.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

has anyone ever mentioned or suggested that maybe hurley bought this island and set it all up...

just saying it because i was in line to buy some powerball tickets today (340 mill NICE) and one lady said to the man if i win, ill buy an island...and i thought it was pretty funny...and thought hurley would buy it then get all upset when he finds out all this stuff is on it already... ITS ALL GOING TO BE MESSED UP NOW!

anyone play the powerball with 4-8-15-16-23 - 42?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Test said:


> has anyone ever mentioned or suggested that maybe hurley bought this island and set it all up...
> 
> just saying it because i was in line to buy some powerball tickets today (340 mill NICE) and one lady said to the man if i win, ill buy an island...and i thought it was pretty funny...and thought hurley would buy it then get all upset when he finds out all this stuff is on it already... ITS ALL GOING TO BE MESSED UP NOW!
> 
> anyone play the powerball with 4-8-15-16-23 - 42?


Interesting idea, but why would he tell Charlie that he won then?


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

Test said:


> anyone play the powerball with 4-8-15-16-23 - 42?


Probably about 340 million people.. lol. A buck apiece.. .74 after taxes.


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

hefe said:


> I've thought that too. I don't know why there isn't a spoiler formatting button.


Wasn't there a "spoiler" button before the last big forum software upgrade?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Todd said:


> Wasn't there a "spoiler" button before the last big forum software upgrade?


Yeah I thought so too


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

getbak said:


> Game 4 of the World Series is on October 26. Perhaps someone at ABC scheduling is a White Sox fan.


Or an Astros fan  :up:


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Test said:


> anyone play the powerball with 4-8-15-16-23 - 42?


Yup, got one out of five set for those numbers. I feel so pathetic, but I simply ran out of important numbers after the 15th game.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

My wife demanded that I not play the numbers in the Powerball. So, its a quick pick for tonight.


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

Philly Bill said:


> Probably about 340 million people.. lol. A buck apiece.. .74 after taxes.


Exactly. Would be funny if those numbers hit though, and thousands of people all become instantly famous for it.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

If the numbers hit the world is going to explode.

Or will anarchy break out a-la bruce almighty


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

My prediction: The show will end with Sidney Bristow has to de-activate the final Rambaldi device (the island).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sidney Bristow - who??


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Alias


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Oh ok, haven't watched the show, so didn't get it.


----------



## mulscully (May 31, 2003)

That would be so screwed up if the number hit and really like 10,000 people have to share it...imagine the paperwork for the lottery people... 10,000 winning tickets...34,000 each...

I'm Playing them......I will be 10001


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Ha ha ha ha h ha.....I'm doing a consulting project for a State Governement right now and the thought of this is too freakin' hilarious. It would ground the agency to a halt.

If it did happen, it would definitely be a *HFC!*


----------



## jkeegan (Oct 16, 2000)

So, what smaller population of people, anticipating that, will go with

4 8 15 16 23 32

?


----------



## oski87 (Dec 12, 2003)

Test said:


> has anyone ever mentioned or suggested that maybe hurley bought this island and set it all up...
> 
> just saying it because i was in line to buy some powerball tickets today (340 mill NICE) and one lady said to the man if i win, ill buy an island...and i thought it was pretty funny...and thought hurley would buy it then get all upset when he finds out all this stuff is on it already... ITS ALL GOING TO BE MESSED UP NOW!
> 
> anyone play the powerball with 4-8-15-16-23 - 42?


I remember an ad for the California lottery a long time ago where Steve Jobs (??? Some big gazoo type in SV- may have been someone else out of Apple.) Said that he always played 1-2-3-4-5-6 in the Lotto, since that combo had just as much chance as any other.

I know. Who cares. Shut up, Oliver. Get back to work.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

That's exactly why I always use quick picks, and never any "special" numbers and all. How mad would you be if you forgot to play your numbers one week, or were out of town and couldn't play, or whatever, and then your numbers came up?

You would probably pull a Hugo!


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

What really sucks is that spoiler tags don't work for e-mail notification.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

thatmeowgirl said:


> Has it been posted yet how much it sucks that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


What also sucks is that someone would point out that


Spoiler



ANYONE dies.


If it's true, thanks a lot.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

thatmeowgirl said:


> Oh I don't know if it's true, just a rumor, sorry.
> 
> I deleted the post, Hefe please delete also.
> 
> (But the thread does say spoilers).


That refers to spoilers about stuff that happened in the episode that aired on 10/12. This is a TiVo forum and not everyone watches the program on the night it airs.


----------



## thatmeowgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

Sorry I didn't know, I didn't see a GENERAL SPOILERS thread.

In any case, sorry to have offended.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Well, frankly that spoiler gives me hope. That would be a GOOD thing.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

thatmeowgirl said:


> Oh I don't know if it's true, just a rumor, sorry.
> 
> I deleted the post, Hefe please delete also.
> 
> (But the thread does say spoilers).


Just for reference, I don't object to people putting in spoilers as long as the content is in spoiler tags. The problem I had with your post was that you could get the idea of it without reading the spoiler text.

Anything that has aired up to and including the episode in the thread title is fair game. Things that haven't aired yet (including previews and commercials which some people avoid), should be in spoiler tags.

You are certainly allowed to speculate, but if the info might actually be based on something real, better safe than sorry.


----------



## thatmeowgirl (Oct 8, 2004)

OKay something real then... did I tell you guys I met Damon Lindelof?


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Okay--the lost thread has finally jumped the shark....

I've seen a lot of crazy theories but this one takes the cake...



> Originally Posted by getbak
> Game 4 of the World Series is on October 26. Perhaps someone at ABC scheduling is a White Sox fan.
> 
> Or an Astros fan


Of course he is a CARDINALS fan  GO CARDS!!!!


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I'm resurrecting this thread to add some new information...

In this week's podcast, the Lost producers answer an emailer's question regarding whether Randy, Hugo's boss at Mr. Cluck's, is the same person as Locke's boss at the box company.

They must not feel that it's a big deal as far as a spoiler, so they spill the beans...



Spoiler



He is indeed the same character, and basically Hugo (Hurley) felt guilty that his bad luck caused such misfortune. To make it up, he gave Randy a job in the box company. I don't know how the timing works out, as far as when he got the company, and when he made the hire, but Cuse and Lindeloff revealed it as fact.


----------

